# How has Brexit actually affected you so far?



## bi0boy (Jun 24, 2016)

I might top up on petrol on the way home this afternoon.


----------



## harpo (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm taking Italian nationality


----------



## mauvais (Jun 24, 2016)

I've lost over 20% of the money I have in filthy pigdog shares, and that was mostly in Euros as well. But then I richly deserve it I suppose /


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2016)

I  very tired from staying up till defeat was certain


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Fewer people on the bus than usual


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> I might top up on petrol on the way home this afternoon.


Good to see you push the boat out


----------



## chilango (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm running late for work.


----------



## samk (Jun 24, 2016)

I've opened a beer. I don't yet know if in trepidation or celebration.


----------



## SovietArmy (Jun 24, 2016)

I worry about myself.  I am from Lithuania living with English husband.  How is my future is not clear.  I think I have to had some working viza or something similar.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm late for work.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 24, 2016)

Cameron resigns. How can this not be good news?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 24, 2016)

It's made me depressed.


----------



## Shirl (Jun 24, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Cameron resigns. How can this not be good news?


That's the only good thing so far today


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2016)

Another late for work here.


----------



## 8ball (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm really tired cos I didn't sleep.

Eyes like piss-holes in't snow over.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 24, 2016)

Im definitely not going to the cash point today. I hope the pound stabilises soon.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 24, 2016)

Suicidal.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2016)

The most immediate thing is the loss of value of my pension to spend here. The hotel I've booked in Guildford has gone up a lot. I booked it at about €70, it's now over €80


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

I suspect I may need to kill the stupid bastards later in t5he day -


----------



## hiccup (Jun 24, 2016)

Not enjoying the higher levels of Farage on my telly.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm going to go to get some money out of my UK account ready for spending.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2016)

hiccup said:


> Not enjoying the higher levels of Farage on my telly.


At least here in Spain I don't have to suffer that.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm dreading the moment family members feel the need to tell me that they voted exit. I say family members cos I suspect the friends I have aren't that stupid and if they are I can wave goodbye to them. I've posted a warning message on Facebook that I don't want to know.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 24, 2016)

Lost about £30k overnight. Can't see the NHS and LEAs getting more funding, only less so son's autism therapy will probably be even more expensive.

No change day to day. It's more than likely the poorest working class people who voted for it that will be fucked. Shit trickles down a lot faster than any gain ever does.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

The biggest impact is that I suspect it may take longer to get my Irish citizenship, the queues have just grown that much lomger....;.


----------



## mao (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been in this country for nearly 20 years. Never felt so unwelcome since the campaign started.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> The biggest impact is that I suspect it may take longer to get my Irish citizenship, the queues have just grown that much lomger....;.



Yup, I've just requested the forms. I'm likely to get married sooner too, so the missus can get an Irish passport too. That said, moves to protect personal EU status, might be pointless, with the French and Dutch right wings already calling for out referendums...


----------



## A380 (Jun 24, 2016)

I feel like a stranger in my own country.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2016)

I want to be friends with people, Europe, the world, I now feel like a little Englander


----------



## Pingu (Jun 24, 2016)

i have not dared to log onto facebook


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

Trains are delayed!


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

I have been forced to narrow my eyes suspiciously at 52% of my son's friends' parents at the school gates.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2016)

I had 7 euros left over from my holiday and with the pound falling, and the housing crash, I've bought a 7 bedroom mansion in Surrey.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2016)

All urban threads are about brexit


----------



## chilango (Jun 24, 2016)

Someone just made me a mug of tea...with sugar in it. I'm drinking it anyway. Can't be too choosey in times like these.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2016)

Neighbours were going to give us a lift to Aldi this morning. Will we be allowed in without a visa?


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 24, 2016)

Bitter.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2016)

Certainly no more lager.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 24, 2016)

It has caused me to be knackered because I was too excited to sleep. I don't think it will be that bad though.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 24, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> All urban threads are about brexit


All urban threads from now on need to be about lexit.


----------



## Reno (Jun 24, 2016)

My holiday in NYC in September just got a lot more expensive.

Worried how this will affect my state pension if I decide to move back to Germany.

Pissed that my savings are worth a lot less when I move abroad.

That man in the clown car, he will be our next PM !


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

steveo87 said:


> Bitter.



Nein danke.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2016)

Feeling sick at the thought of Farage's victory boner.


----------



## iona (Jun 24, 2016)

I was in a good mood because the sun's finally shining, but everyone else is in a really shitty mood and it's rubbing off on me.


----------



## xenon (Jun 24, 2016)

I know, I did a clicktavism once, it's my own fault but one positive, the 38 Degrees, Avas et al spam has stopped.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 24, 2016)

It has massive implications for an English teacher in Madrid who gets sacked in the summer and relies on two months of state benefits per year before being rehired.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm staying at a hotel in Bournemouth.90% or so of the staff are not English. I can't help feeling that they see me, my country as racist. What's going to happen to all these European workers? Will Brit's take their jobs, doubt that.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm tired and pissed off. 

But at least I'm £35 better off - when I saw the early results from Newcastle and Sunderland I immediately put £20 on a Leave result. It's a small consolation, but at least I got something out of Brexit - I certainly can't see me getting any other benefits from it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 24, 2016)

I was going to watch a film before work this morning, but instead I've felt compelled to follow the clusterfuck panic.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 24, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Of the nastiest kind.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2016)

Are we out of the European championships. Are we excluded from Eurovision?
I am off to get a brown shirt and very large St George's cross flag.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

Had to spend several minutes this morning emptying an ATM to pre-empt the run on the banks.


----------



## The Boy (Jun 24, 2016)

It's about to rain.  I'm still not clear if I'm supposed to blame brexit or corbyn though.  Annoying as fuck eithere way


----------



## fubert (Jun 24, 2016)

got up this morning.
world was still here, sun was shining.

cam's resigned so bonus


----------



## Skyfallsz (Jun 24, 2016)

My iPad crashed when I opened up the news story reading the news in bed this morning and it won't switch back on

Coincidence? I think not


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2016)

hiccup said:


> Not enjoying the higher levels of Farage on my telly.


Cheer yourself up


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2016)

Am currently in a conference call with colleagues from Germany and Holland. Can't hear a damn thing at the mo'. I guess Brexit's already having an effect.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Cameron resigns. How can this not be good news?


Errr...you'd rather Boris took his place?


----------



## Winot (Jun 24, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Errr...you'd rather Boris took his place?



Exactly. This wasn't a vote about what government we'd like.


----------



## Maharani (Jun 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> Exactly. This wasn't a vote about what government we'd like.


Well it was really


----------



## Winot (Jun 24, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Well it was really



I didn't see the option of a left wing government on the ballot paper.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 24, 2016)

mao said:


> I have been in this country for nearly 20 years. Never felt so unwelcome since the campaign started.


I'm so sorry for that. My EU friends working in the UK are saying the same thing.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> Cameron resigns. How can this not be good news?


Simple. Boris will replace him.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> Exactly. This wasn't a vote about what government we'd like.





Maharani said:


> Well it was really



It was a vote about what government the Tory party would like.


----------



## Gromit (Jun 24, 2016)

I actually feel a little weepy. 
Fighting it back but it still feels like it's right to shed an actual tear. 

Some people will die via poverty that would not otherwise have... All thanks to some ballot papers.


----------



## mauvais (Jun 24, 2016)

Facebook's predicted a new post-Brexit direction for me already.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 24, 2016)

is this a support group thread?

is there a brexit feels hotline?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Financially it hasn't hurt much (it'll create opportunity it some businesses) but I think the country has just taken a massive step to the right. Lexit is cobblers and the exit from the EU will be framed by the right. Farage has just been given a mandate and I think we are going to become Little England wankers in the eyes of the non-racist world.

Well done exiteers!


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Financially it hasn't hurt much


Yet.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 24, 2016)

I dont think you should be allowed to vote if yer over retirement age, you aint really got any business cus yer a relic.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

Sterling down at lowest for over 30 years  - was 131 against Euro at opening. now 124
Its taken money from everybody


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

2hats said:


> Yet.


I meant personally, as per thread title. The kind of work I do will be in greater demand and I haven't really taken a whack on a share portfolio like others here.

I've already applied for my Irish passport so no worries with travel stuff etc, but I predict that all the lefties that voted to exit are going to rue that decision in the not too distant future.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 24, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I have been forced to narrow my eyes suspiciously at 52% of my son's friends' parents at the school gates.




This is it.  This campaign has been so divisve


----------



## mauvais (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Sterling down at lowest for over 30 years  - was 131 against Euro at opening. now 124
> Its taken money from everybody


I expected it to be worse. It was at 1.24 in April - the supposedly improved hopes of Remain is part of what sent it back up.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

The Portuguese in the cafe were telling me they wanted a referendum here


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

mauvais said:


> I expected it to be worse. It was at 1.24 in April - the supposedly improved hopes of Remain is part of what sent it back up.


Actually the Euro rate don't make much difference
$ now at 1.388 - opened at 1.50
Everything priced in US$ - ie oil etc, now nearly 7% more expensive


----------



## ffsear (Jun 24, 2016)

My train was cancelled.  And my facebook wall reads like the BNP have just been voted into parliament.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had no fucking sleep and my eyeballs feel like they're made of sandpaper.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've had no fucking sleep and my eyeballs feel like they're made of sandpaper.


my eyes are all grey inside like some blown fuses


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Cheer yourself up


not that cheery, he survived.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 24, 2016)

Bloody hell I was so caught up in brexit regret I forgot to get off in Croydon.   Im going to Purley


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> not that cheery, he survived.


But for a few blissful moments of 24 hour rolling news tickertape captions...


----------



## Sue (Jun 24, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Bloody hell I was so caught up in brexit regret I forgot to get off in Croydon.   Im going to Purley



The dark side of Brexit.


----------



## Geri (Jun 24, 2016)

SovietArmy said:


> I worry about myself.  I am from Lithuania living with English husband.  How is my future is not clear.  I think I have to had some working viza or something similar.


 
For what it's worth, I don't think anything is going to happen in the short term. In the long term, as far as I understand it, it depends if we sign up to the single market or not. If we do then we will have to allow freedom of movement for citizens.

Some one will probably come along now and tell me I am completely wrong!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 24, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Bloody hell I was so caught up in brexit regret I forgot to get off in Croydon.   Im going to Purley





Sue said:


> The dark side of Brexit.



_Last Brexit To Croydon_


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

I haven't been able to sum up the will to get out of bed yet


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't been able to sum up the will to get out of bed yet



Sensible. If you stay, you can always get out later. Once you're up, there's no going back.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Sensible. If you stay, you can always get out later. Once you're up, there's no going back.


I'm in the bath now and am having trouble getting out


----------



## Libertad (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm in the bath now and am having trouble getting out



You've made your decision and now you're stuck with it. Call us back if you need Fire & Rescue.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm in the bath now and am having trouble getting out


slowly kneel. then place your left hand on the left lip of the bath, and your right hand on the right lip of the bath. use your hands to maintain your balance as you slowly, carefully, stand up. then lift one leg and set it down on the bath mat. now the other. and there you are, out of the bath


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2016)

Aldi were out of sardines. One of the first Biblical signs of the world coming to an end.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> slowly kneel. then place your left hand on the left lip of the bath, and your right hand on the right lip of the bath. use your hands to maintain your balance as you slowly, carefully, stand up. then lift one leg and set it down on the bath mat. now the other. and there you are, out of the bath



Is this still a metaphor? I'm not sure what the bath mat's meant to be.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Is this still a metaphor? I'm not sure what the bath mat's meant to be.


it's meant to be a towel, usually a thick towel, placed on the floor beside a bath or shower on which you stand on exiting the bath (or shower) so you don't get water all over the floor. you might like to invest in one.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2016)

Have had a couple of pleasant conversations with people who voted leave. I said how much I hated how the campaign on both sides had been run which was why I'd spoiled ballot had but agreed the EU's become far too undemocratic so quite understood how they'd voted.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Can someone post a link to an interview with a left wing politician telling us what a great day this is for Britain and why, please?

I've seen Nigel Farage celebrating, Boris Johnson salivating, and we've even had Donald Trump congratulating!

Come on lefties, tell us what a great day you think you've helped them to deliver. Tell us why it was worth you convincing people on the left to cut off their noses to spite their faces! Tell us how you are going to take advantage of this situation .... because the right-wingers certainly aren't hiding their delight.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

I have become a temporary fascist. I think that freedom of speech via social media should be suspended for 24 hours at least. I also  think that anyone that hasn't had enough sleep, of which there are clearly many, need to go and have a long nap. I wish I could enforce this.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Can someone post a link to an interview with a left wing politician telling us what a great day this is for Britain and why, please?
> 
> I've seen Nigel Farage celebrating, Boris Johnson salivating, and we've even had Donald Trump congratulating!
> 
> Come on lefties, tell us what a great day you think you've helped them to deliver. Tell us why it was worth you convincing people on the left to cut off their noses to spite their faces! Tell us how you are going to take advantage of this situation .... because the right-wingers certainly aren't hiding their delight.


This was voted through by millions of people who thought that things could not get worse for them financially.Perhaps they were wrong let's hope not.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> This was voted through by millions of people who thought that things could not get worse for them financially.


Watch this space.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Watch this space.


yeh. now about this adoption pa...


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 24, 2016)

I've got about 3 minutes of work done.


----------



## xes (Jun 24, 2016)

I got a discount on my burgers today


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2016)

How has Brexit affected me? Well...

I've just been told I've got a pay rise and I've just had it confirmed I'm being made redundant.

Might have a drink this evening.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> How has Brexit affected me? Well...
> 
> I've just been told I've got a pay rise and I've just had it confirmed I'm being made redundant.
> 
> Might have a drink this evening.


the lord giveth and the lord taketh away 

i think the referendum vote will be used as an excuse not to give me a pay rise this year.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2016)

To be fair I haven't had a pay rise in fecking years so it's partly recognition of that (I stuck by the company through turbulent times) and partly to help increase my redundancy package.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 24, 2016)

For the first time, I have engaged in political chat with people I work with. I have also chatted to my mates via Whatsapp about politics, which is very rare.


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm currently working in Belfast, and living in the Republic. Since I'm paid in Sterling, I effectively got a 7% pay cut today.


----------



## Chz (Jun 24, 2016)

I know the Mrs is busy re-pricing everything, because she works at a holiday company and the exchange rate just shafted them. Me, not so much.


----------



## Pseudopsycho (Jun 24, 2016)

We're going to move back to Londonia when Sadiq becomes President  

Thousands call on Sadiq Khan to declare London's independence


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 24, 2016)

8den said:


> I'm currently working in Belfast, and living in the Republic. Since I'm paid in Sterling, I effectively got a 7% pay cut today.


£ : EUR was lower in Feb than it is now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Now I can't get off the sofa


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2016)

I am really fucking angry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

I am now thinking that Politics, Economics and Media Studies should be made core subjects at school.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I am really fucking angry.


OK, I'll get up!


----------



## chilango (Jun 24, 2016)

mk12 said:


> For the first time, I have engaged in political chat with people I work with. I have also chatted to my mates via Whatsapp about politics, which is very rare.



This is true.

There was little to no referendum discussion leading up to yesterday. Lots of politics today. Not all positive though.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

mao said:


> I have been in this country for nearly 20 years. Never felt so unwelcome since the campaign started.


i still rememeber the 80s 


Geri said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think anything is going to happen in the short term. In the long term, as far as I understand it, it depends if we sign up to the single market or not. If we do then we will have to allow freedom of movement for citizens.
> 
> Some one will probably come along now and tell me I am completely wrong!


This seems to be the TOry line this morning. Would that mean we join Schengen? UKIP Leave voters are going to love that


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2016)

Geri said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think anything is going to happen in the short term. In the long term, as far as I understand it, it depends if we sign up to the single market or not. If we do then we will have to allow freedom of movement for citizens.
> 
> Some one will probably come along now and tell me I am completely wrong!



Doesn't help that the leave side had nothing to say about what exactly would happen if we left. And of course the referendum vote itself leaves nbody any the wiser as to what should happen next.

I've got European friends who are bricking it though.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> This was voted through by millions of people who thought that things could not get worse for them financially.Perhaps they were wrong let's hope not.


Let me help you with that: it will get far, far worse.


----------



## Sea Star (Jun 24, 2016)

My racist neighbours getting drunk outside the off license this morning right under my flat and claiming victory. I worry now they'll be empowered enough to start giving me abuse again.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Can someone post a link to an interview with a left wing politician telling us what a great day this is for Britain and why, please?
> 
> I've seen Nigel Farage celebrating, Boris Johnson salivating, and we've even had Donald Trump congratulating!
> 
> Come on lefties, tell us what a great day you think you've helped them to deliver. Tell us why it was worth you convincing people on the left to cut off their noses to spite their faces! Tell us how you are going to take advantage of this situation .... because the right-wingers certainly aren't hiding their delight.


Can I interest you in a copy of Socialist Worker? Half price, 50p to you.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 24, 2016)

chilango said:


> This is true.
> 
> There was little to no referendum discussion leading up to yesterday. Lots of politics today. Not all positive though.


I'm one of the only leavers here, but the discussion has been amicable. Most people are critical of both sides for their scare stories and for the simplistic nature of the 'debate' on Facebook and social media.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> My racist neighbours getting drunk outside the off license this morning right under my flat and claiming victory. I worry now they'll be empowered enough to start giving me abuse again.


As a fellow Bromleyite have a hug from me Stella x
Fingers crossed it wont go that way


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 24, 2016)

Thought about checking my retirement fund balance.  Decided not to bother.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I have become a temporary fascist. I think that freedom of speech via social media should be suspended for 24 hours at least. I also  think that anyone that hasn't had enough sleep, of which there are clearly many, need to go and have a long nap. I wish I could enforce this.


Today is definitely not a day for looking at social media. Days like this we're lucky to have urban


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 24, 2016)

AuntiStella said:


> My racist neighbours getting drunk outside the off license this morning right under my flat and claiming victory. I worry now they'll be empowered enough to start giving me abuse again.



It really doesn't take much for some people to think its ok to be assholes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2016)

The vote result expressed in a pictorial manner with food


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> I've got about 3 minutes of work done.


Productivity falling outside of the EU was always going to be a worry


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The vote result expressed in a pictorial manner with food
> 
> View attachment 88826


Ramekin? Piss off to france with your fancy crockery


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Today is definitely not a day for looking at social media. Days like this we're lucky to have urban


Err no, that includes Urban.


----------



## Sue (Jun 24, 2016)

I've wasted the morning on here/watching referendum stuff on the telly when i should've been doing other things.   #brokenbritain


----------



## chilango (Jun 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Productivity falling outside of the EU was always going to be a worry



I've been very unproductive today.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

mk12 said:


> For the first time, I have engaged in political chat with people I work with. I have also chatted to my mates via Whatsapp about politics, which is very rare.


I feel good about this side of it. I like the referendum, i like the democratic power of it, and although i think the stakes have been raised worryingly high for the whole of europe (and think that it was reckless to do this now), i like that its going to activate a lot of politics across the spectrum. Everyone is going to have to step up and work out exactly what side theyre on.


----------



## terrythomas (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm considering a personal Brexit, looking at countries I can move to.  It's utterly depressing.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Err no, that includes Urban.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


>


I can tell you haven't had enough sleep...delirious in fact


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm not at work today but glad I don't have to face work colleague leave voter who actually brought a union jack in yesterday. Much more the flag than the leave voting, I might not have been able to control myself and I don't want to be sacked in the current climate...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The vote result expressed in a pictorial manner with food
> 
> View attachment 88826


wot no cheese


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I can tell you haven't had enough sleep...delirious in fact





(theres going to be a comedown on Saturday I can tell....)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

ska invita said:


> (theres going to be a comedown on Saturday I can tell....)




I'll make other plans.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm not at work today but glad I don't have to face work colleague leave voter who actually brought a union jack in yesterday. Much more the flag than the leave voting, I might not have been able to control myself and I don't want to be sacked in the current climate...


Me too, but Im glad I dont have to face anyone on either side.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 24, 2016)

Couldn't bring myself to vote for remain neoliberalism, couldn't line up with the gruesome politicians and messages of leave. Abstained. Same cunts are in charge today as yesterday, nothing's changed at that level.

Same time, some very predictable things are going to happen in terms of British capitalism, with regard to currency, investment and jobs.  Can't deny that's going to be grim in the short, maybe even the medium term.  Same cunts are in charge, but the same people are going to suffer.


----------



## 8den (Jun 24, 2016)

Fez909 said:


> £ : EUR was lower in Feb than it is now.



I know currency ebbs and flows, I was just looking at the exchange rate and seething. 

On the flip side a friend works in the republic and lives in the north. Technically he got a 7% pay rise today.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> it's meant to be a towel, usually a thick towel, placed on the floor beside a bath or shower on which you stand on exiting the bath (or shower) so you don't get water all over the floor. you might like to invest in one.



Not a metaphor then. They're incredibly hard to dry your floor with, metaphors.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 24, 2016)

Still fucked off and angry.
My mates, who are mostly 2nd gen immigrants / Europeans are fucked off too.

Facebook is pissing me off.
Stupid stupid cunts.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The vote result expressed in a pictorial manner with food
> 
> View attachment 88826


American beans


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Couldn't bring myself to vote for remain neoliberalism, couldn't line up with the gruesome politicians and messages of leave. Abstained. Same cunts are in charge today as yesterday, nothing's changed at that level.
> 
> Same time, some very predictable things are going to happen in terms of British capitalism, with regard to currency, investment and jobs.  Can't deny that's going to be grim in the short, maybe even the medium term.  Same cunts are in charge, but the same people are going to suffer.


I voted to leave but this piece by one of the IWCA supporters makes good reading especially in the aftermath of the referendum.
A plague on both their houses…


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 24, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> The vote result expressed in a pictorial manner with food
> 
> View attachment 88826



Those are Heinz's beans aren't they, made by H J Heinz of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> wot no cheese


 


I can see some feta in the Euro Pile


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

not-bono-ever said:


> I can see some feta in the Euro Pile


i thought that was lard


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 24, 2016)

The EU decimated the British lard industry with their oil based diktat


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

Panic buying of Brie and straight bananas in Chorlton Manchester


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2016)

If edam gets more expensive I'm gonna chin some cunt.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

Terrible scenes at Euro Tunnel


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> View attachment 88830 Terrible scenes at Euro Tunnel


pretty sure its from the episode 'Trouble in the Shed' where the big engines go on strike and so are walled in for their troubles while thomas scabs to cover their workload


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure its from the episode 'Trouble in the Shed' where the big engines go on strike and so are walled in for their troubles while thomas scabs to cover their workload



Do you reckon Sir Topham Hat is ex-Bullingdon?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 24, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> Do you reckon Sir Topham Hat is ex-Bullingdon?


the fat controller is certainly bourgoisie anyway, proper, not new money BTL booj


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure its from the episode 'Trouble in the Shed' where the big engines go on strike and so are walled in for their troubles while thomas scabs to cover their workload


Haven't got the island of Sordor result to hand but there must have been an issue with the EC at some point about opening up some of the Topham-Hatt monopoly ? Seem to recall that his trains only ever pulled two carriages at most.


----------



## Sue (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure its from the episode 'Trouble in the Shed' where the big engines go on strike and so are walled in for their troubles while thomas scabs to cover their workload



I remember reading one to my nephew about two engines from Scotland who were having to compete for one permanent job, with the loser being sent home. Who knew TTTE contained such dodgy politics.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Managed to get up off the sofa, leave my room, have a coffee and a good shit.
Now I'm ready to take my country back.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 24, 2016)

Crazy morning at work trying to calculate the impact on the company's capital headroom on a range of scenarios.

Half a day in and it's already fucking me off


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> We're going to move back to Londonia when Sadiq becomes President
> 
> Thousands call on Sadiq Khan to declare London's independence


 
meh

independent feline republic of catford


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Crazy morning at work trying to calculate the impact on the company's capital headroom on a range of scenarios.
> 
> Half a day in and it's already fucking me off


Shouldn't this have been done before?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Pseudopsycho said:


> We're going to move back to Londonia when Sadiq becomes President
> 
> Thousands call on Sadiq Khan to declare London's independence


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

Just realised how wonderful social media is .I am in Europe but most of you aren't however we are still able to post on the same board


----------



## Looby (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm miserable. I had a very angry and long drive home from London today which included over 2 1/2 hours trying to get across London. Now my best mate can't visit this weekend as her husband's company have cancelled all leave so she's got no-one to have the kids. [emoji35]


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

Mad world gets much madder shock:-
Marine le Penis, Vlad "BearWrestler" Putin and The Trumpster give the vote a big thumbs up
So the campaign wasn't entirely divisive then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Just realised how wonderful social media is .I am in Europe but most of you aren't however we are still able to post on the same board


don't fret, when we proper brexit we won't be able to talk to you.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> don't fret, when we proper brexit we won't be able to talk to you.


Indeed. When the electricity is cut off (where exactly do we make up the shortfall from that that is needed due to years of lack of investment/planning/indecision) and we can't pay the bills anymore and/or the duty per MB means data transfers are prohibitively expensive.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty sure its from the episode 'Trouble in the Shed' where the big engines go on strike and so are walled in for their troubles while thomas scabs to cover their workload


No, that's Henry. He had got a new coat of shiney green paint but didn't want to get it wet, so he went into a tunnel and refused to come out. So they bricked him up in there to teach him a lesson.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Just realised how wonderful social media is .I am in Europe but most of you aren't however we are still able to post on the same board


Most of ARE in Europe


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Mad world gets much madder shock:-
> Marine le Penis, Vlad "BearWrestler" Putin and The Trumpster give the vote a big thumbs up
> So the campaign wasn't entirely divisive then?


Portugese Communist Party as well


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Portugese Communist Party as well


There ye go, inclusive as, well the EU ........


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2016)

2hats said:


> Indeed. When the electricity is cut off (where exactly do we make up the shortfall from that that is needed due to years of lack of investment/planning/indecision) and we can't pay the bills anymore and/or the duty per MB means data transfers are prohibitively expensive.



Wasn't it European Directives that caused our power stations to close? Just asking.


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

SovietArmy said:


> I worry about myself.  I am from Lithuania living with English husband.  How is my future is not clear.  I think I have to had some working viza or something similar.


Sorry to hear this. I don't think people are going to be expelled though.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


>



Was he trying to save the pound?


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Sterling down at lowest for over 30 years  - was 131 against Euro at opening. now 124
> Its taken money from everybody


Its down at lowest vs dollar, was 1 to 1 with the Euro at Xmas 2008. That is because the Euro has tanked as well. No doubt European economies will really be pleased with that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Sterling down at lowest for over 30 years  - was 131 against Euro at opening. now 124
> Its taken money from everybody


yeh well for those of use who can recall the mid 1980s back in 1985 it went rather further down against the dollar, to nearly 1:1, without the world shuddering to a halt


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2016)

Coolfonz said:


> Sorry to hear this. I don't think people are going to be expelled though.



I can guarantee people will not be expelled.


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh well for those of use who can recall the mid 1980s back in 1985 it went rather further down against the dollar, to nearly 1:1, without the world shuddering to a halt


True (that is the `30 years ago` bit old man/lady  ) but it depends how low and how long for...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I can guarantee people will not be expelled.


depends what they've done


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> I can guarantee people will not be expelled.


Guarantee? Are you Michael Gove? Already talk of `phased repatriation` I was told, not heard this myself though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Coolfonz said:


> Guarantee? Are you Michael Gove? Already talk of `phased repatriation` I was told, not heard this myself though.


of powers, dear boy, of powers


----------



## bendeus (Jun 24, 2016)

Office like a rainy-faced puddle of glum today. Little productivity. People suddenly looking up from the news source of their choice and pronouncing the latest apocalyptic miserablism with shakes of the head. Nobody enforcing any work, really. Spoke to our London office earlier - the same.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2016)

Coolfonz said:


> Guarantee? Are you Michael Gove? Already talk of `phased repatriation` I was told, not heard this myself though.


That was Hannan talking about phased repatriation of legal powers, not people


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> of powers, dear boy, of powers


You're (both) quite right. I knocked the missus out for mis-informing me, strike back for us liberals!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Coolfonz said:


> You're (both) quite right. I knocked the missus out for mis-informing me, strike back for us liberals!


domestic violence is not something to joke about


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 24, 2016)

I was going to buy something online that was priced in US dollars and it's now increased by £1.20 you fucking pricks!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jun 24, 2016)

Doctor Carrot said:


> I was going to buy something online that was priced in US dollars and it's now increased by £1.20 you fucking pricks!


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Wasn't it European Directives that caused our power stations to close? Just asking.


Or perhaps an elected UK government that has been enthusiastically shutting them down well ahead of such targets (which they themselves have supported)?


----------



## Coolfonz (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Mad world gets much madder shock:-
> Marine le Penis, Vlad "BearWrestler" Putin and The Trumpster give the vote a big thumbs up
> So the campaign wasn't entirely divisive then?


You've been watching South Park.


----------



## a_chap (Jun 24, 2016)

2hats said:


> Or perhaps an elected UK government that has been enthusiastically shutting them down well ahead of such targets (which they themselves have supported)?



I think we can both agree that we desperately need a government that has a sensible energy policy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I think we can both agree that we desperately need a government that has a sensible energy policy.


frankly it would be a novelty to have a government that has any sensible policies


----------



## free spirit (Jun 24, 2016)

several orders cancelled or on hold, most of the work we were hoping to have confirmed for July.

Our equipment is mostly priced in Euros and we sell to customers in GBP, so our costs and prices are going to have to go up if the exchange rate continues to drop - on top of prices already increasing by around 10% since december due to the referendum uncertainty.

Fuck knows what the immediate future's going to be, but it feels like other people are now playing high stakes poker with our livelihoods.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> Wasn't it European Directives that caused our power stations to close? Just asking.


no.

They could add pollution scrubbers and stay open, some chose to do this, others saw the writing on the wall and didn't. But some that did fit the scrubbers have now closed down anyway because of a unilateral stealth carbon tax that osbourne imposed on generators, plus the impact of renewables on the wholesale price.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 24, 2016)

a_chap said:


> I think we can both agree that we desperately need a government that has a sensible energy policy.


I think we can(*). However, that would need a sensible government first.

* Actually, I'll have to disagree. It's probably too late.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jun 24, 2016)

It's actually worked out ok for me today so far after the obvious initial shock at learning that the country i loved was actually 50% bigoted thick cunts. It's convinced my other half, at last, after months of failing on my part to convince her, that it's time to get the hell out.. silver linings and all. Gonna rent a house in India for a bit and hide from this nonsense then try to get work in any country but this one.


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 24, 2016)

....quite a striking - if predictable - discrepancy in the office today ....

...on the one hand a moaning group of professionally qualified middle class senior managers - including a particularly vociferous Australian colleague's extended contemptuous rants about the stupidity of the 52% inhabiting parts of the country he had no idea even existed - been here 10 years and afaik has never willingly travelled outside the M25 except back to Aus and weekend destinations like Barcelona - and almost relishing the prospect of the punishment-redundancies to be inflicted on the recalcitrant plebs

...and on the other 4 PA's & Legal Secretaries - all women, roughly middle-aged and all brexit voters quietly in the corner of the office at 9 o'clock this morning having a little group hug...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 24, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> ....quite a striking - if predictable - discrepancy in the office today ....
> 
> ...on the one hand a moaning group of professionally qualified middle class senior managers - including a particularly vociferous Australian colleague's extended contemptuous rants about the stupidity of the 52% inhabiting parts of the country he had no idea even existed - been here 10 years and afaik has never willingly travelled outside the M25 except back to Aus and weekend destinations like Barcelona - and almost relishing the prospect of the punishment-redundancies to be inflicted on the recalcitrant plebs
> 
> ...and on the other 4 PA's & Legal Secretaries - all women, roughly middle-aged and all brexit voters quietly in the corner of the office at 9 o'clock this morning having a little group hug...



Yup, I was listening to glee over the £350m a week NHS bonanza at 7am this morning....


----------



## Libertad (Jun 24, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> It's actually worked out ok for me today so far after the obvious initial shock at learning that the country i loved was actually 50% bigoted thick cunts. It's convinced my other half, at last, after months of failing on my part to convince her, that it's time to get the hell out.. silver linings and all. Gonna rent a house in India for a bit and hide from this nonsense then try to get work in any country but this one.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 24, 2016)

Considering the logistics of a move to Scotland.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

House prices in Scotland will go through the roof with all the fleeing brexfugees


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 24, 2016)

My train to work was cancelled and I just ordered a bacon cheeseburger that arrived with no bacon on it.

Coincidence? I don't think so


----------



## two sheds (Jun 24, 2016)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> My train to work was cancelled and I just ordered a bacon cheeseburger that arrived with no bacon on it.



The Danes have cut off exports


----------



## xes (Jun 24, 2016)

My drink the pub I go to after work has gone up by 30p!!  (stll 2 quid cheeper than my local but....)


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I meant personally, as per thread title. The kind of work I do will be in greater demand


People Smuggler?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

emanymton said:


> People Smuggler?


Border guard.


----------



## kebabking (Jun 24, 2016)

dazed disbelief in work today.

it didn't even get to 'what the fuck have you/they done?', its just utter shock, almost numbness. where i am, our world has fallen apart, and we can see nothing but bad things coming.

we have things it would be very difficult to just move away from - an elderly parent who needs 'looking in on', a child who is getting support at School that she'd be astonishingly lucky to get elsewhere (mrs is a SENCO at another school, so knows whats about..), but we're probably going to start seriously thinking about moving out of England and Wales - not particularly for economic reasons, but because we just don't want to live in a place with such poisonous politics. maybe this is a one off, perhaps it is a cry for help thats far more about economic and social poverty than it is about vitriolic, nasty xenophobia and racism, but i'm afraid thats not what it feels like...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 24, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> House prices in Scotland will go through the roof with all the fleeing brexfugees



Work on the 900 foot wall of ice has already begun.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 24, 2016)

Fears realised. I may be disowning my immediate family


----------



## kebabking (Jun 24, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Work on the 900 foot wall of ice has already begun.



i've got a pair of DMM bent Aliens in the roof - no wall of ice is going to stop me claiming my ginger wig and tartan cap combo...


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jun 24, 2016)

Going to have less spending money on my holiday in a 10 days!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 24, 2016)

kebabking said:


> ...we just don't want to live in a place with such poisonous politics. maybe this is a one off, perhaps it is a cry for help thats far more about economic and social poverty than it is about vitriolic, nasty xenophobia and racism, but i'm afraid thats not what it feels like...



Because it's not.

Regardless of what some of the internet politicos on this website would have you believe, the majority of those who voted to leave did so over the immigration issue. Watch the news reports (actually don't, if you don't want to put your boot through your tv).  

Fucking depressing.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 24, 2016)

It's had no impact on me at all. Apart from trying to catch up with all the bloody threads on here. Got up,  went to work. Work was the same shit as every other day. Treating myself to a burger out, the going home.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Because it's not.
> 
> Regardless of what some of the internet politicos on this website would have you believe, the majority of those who voted to leave did so over the immigration issue. Watch the news reports (actually don't, if you don't want to put your boot through your tv).
> 
> Fucking depressing.


tbh i think it's astonishing so many people voted to remain in the eu after decades of the eu being slagged off with very little positive coverage.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Because it's not.
> 
> Regardless of what some of the internet politicos on this website would have you believe, the majority of those who voted to leave did so over the immigration issue. Watch the news reports (actually don't, if you don't want to put your boot through your tv).
> 
> Fucking depressing.


If you look at the various maps of voting patterns, the big cities - with high proportion of immigrants - mainly voted to stay.
It was not so much immigration per se as the fear of it as promoted by the media and politrickery of Farage, Boris et al
Very depressing ideed


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 24, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Because it's not.
> 
> Regardless of what some of the internet politicos on this website would have you believe, the majority of those who voted to leave did so over the immigration issue. Watch the news reports (actually don't, if you don't want to put your boot through your tv).
> 
> Fucking depressing.


Even more depressing that those who have concerns about immigration are dismissed as racists with nothing really to worry about .


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 24, 2016)

hipipol said:


> It was not so much immigration per se as the fear of it as promoted by the media



...apart from the 76% Leave vote in Boston ofcourse...

How immigration changed Boston, Lincolnshire - BBC News


----------



## Espresso (Jun 24, 2016)

Today was interesting in that there were major rows in our office between those who were delighted and those who were disgusted. 
Our office usually only gets agitated when someone eats the last biscuit without notifying the biscuit monitor. Politics is a new game for us. 

I didn't get involved at all because I've spent the last week saying that I never discuss politics, whenever anyone asked me which way I was voting and besides, some of the things both sides were saying made my brain wobble.


----------



## Wilhelmina.Trav (Jun 24, 2016)

It's got me posting on this ace forum more. I want to smack Farage with a blunt, heavy object
Cameron has resigned which has me happy
I'm excited with all this drama... Uh politics lol



Espresso said:


> Today was interesting in that there were major rows in our office between those who were delighted and those who were disgusted.
> Our office usually only gets agitated when someone eats the last biscuit without notifying the biscuit monitor. Politics is a new game for us.
> 
> I didn't get involved at all because I've spent the last week saying that I never discuss politics, whenever anyone asked me which way I was voting and besides, some of the things both sides were saying made my brain wobble.



Best way to be. Sit back n leave others argue n get wound up, stay chilled.... 

Evey


----------



## hot air baboon (Jun 24, 2016)

...my dad was aquainted with some Foreign Office wallah back in the 90's who was rabidly pro-European - ( ERM time iirc ) - I get the impression that no-one who wasn't enthusiastically signed up to cast-iron committment to UK's role in the EU project would have any sort of career prospects at the FO....I can't imagine what shit is going down in Whitehall & in Carlton Terrace even as we speak.....a lot of cancelled shooting-trips & visits to the country cottage and a long tedious weekend at the desk I suspect...


----------



## Favelado (Jun 24, 2016)

Everyone at work was miserable and concerned. We will at the very least have to deal with some unfathomable Spanish bureaucracy and at worst have to get visas and have no entitlement to state benefits in the lean summer months.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jun 24, 2016)

Mogden said:


> Fears realised. I may be disowning my immediate family



Same. I was going to keep my mum away from her postal vote, now that she is senile, but it turned out it wouldn't have made any difference. 
My sister hates the Euro because she says when she goes on holiday the different money is all part of the fun. 

I am not answering the phone.

On the positive side, my neighbour and I decided to cheer ourselves up with a big takeaway from a Lebanese place on Queensway.


----------



## Mogden (Jun 24, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> Same. I was going to keep my mum away from her postal vote, now that she is senile, but it turned out it wouldn't have made any difference.
> My sister hates the Euro because she says when she goes on holiday the different money is all part of the fun.
> 
> I am not answering the phone.


Sis and her wife have been vocal about being unhappy at the result but brother is noticeably quiet, presumably as he mostly resides in Thailand these days. Other family members have expressed opinions nearly as daft as that idiot on telly who said he didn't think his vote would count


----------



## maomao (Jun 24, 2016)

There were 4 TV crews as well as other suspected journalists with cameras and notebooks at Romford market when I went to do my shipping this morning because I live in one of the most Leavy parts of the UK (or at least the easiest Leavy part to get to on a train from central London).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

I am holding back on some verbal licks interactions with some of my nearest and dearest Remainers. How dare we underestimate just how hated the likes of Cameron and Osborne actually are? How dare we insist that those of us north of Watford actually give two fucks who Boris is?


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> ...apart from the 76% Leave vote in Boston ofcourse...
> 
> How immigration changed Boston, Lincolnshire - BBC News


True - think Boston is unusual tho........


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2016)

Brexit has affected me by tipping me over the 1k twitter followers mark.

We should have a devastating referendum more often.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 24, 2016)

Having felt initially gutted I thought about it and realised I didn't give a shit. Life is fucked for nigh on gabillions of people on this planet, this shit changed fuck all for hardly anyone and probabty to an extent that fucking hardly anyone will even fucking notice 

I'm going to get on with my life like the rest of you and not notice


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 24, 2016)

Mumbles274 said:


> I'm going to get on with my life *like the rest of you* and not notice




Simply not true.


----------



## starfish (Jun 24, 2016)

Its made me sad.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 24, 2016)

Drinking as much of my favourite imported wheat beer that I can before the price hike due to import tax.

BURP


----------



## tim (Jun 24, 2016)

UrbaneFox said:


> Same. I was going to keep my mum away from her postal vote, now that she is senile, but it turned out it wouldn't have made any difference.
> .




Ah, a dominant family member considering disenfanchising a less powerful relative.You areclearly neither a big fan of human rights or democracy, so which other aspects of the EU were attactive enough to make you vote remain?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Simply not true.


Sorry, that was worded wrong and  guess I'm a bit grumpy like lots of people and more a projection of something becUse us all thinking things gets worse does my head in


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> Brexit has affected me by tipping me over the 1k twitter followers mark.
> 
> We should have a devastating referendum more often.


You do give good Twitter


----------



## Sifta (Jun 24, 2016)

I have not been this happy since 31 March 1990


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> You do give good Twitter



If you fling enough shit some of it sticks.

Or, monkeys and typewriters. Etc.

Scatter-gun approach. 

Monkeys with blunderbusses filled with poo. I knew there was an analogy there somewhere.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 24, 2016)

Vintage Paw said:


> If you fling enough shit some of it sticks.
> 
> Or, monkeys and typewriters. Etc.
> 
> ...


no, you just say interesting, thoughtful and righteous stuff


----------



## a_chap (Jun 25, 2016)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Going to have less spending money on my holiday in a 10 days!



My spending money during the annual family holiday will be entirely unchanged. Great Yarmouth still accepts British Pounds


----------



## Ming (Jun 25, 2016)

When the referendum was announced it was $2.09CAD to the pound (but oil was trading sub $30 a barrel). It's now $1.77 and falling. Last week it was $1.88 so call it $0.11 due to the referendum (oil remained stable over that period). $0.11*175000=$19250CAD in one week. Thanks Boris. You fucking prick.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2016)

Halfway through the process of getting the keys to our first permanent cafe/restaurant premises, after many years of work. Now delaying/on hold until we can figure out how bad this is going to be.
A looming recession plus rising oil, import & food costs could produce an absolute clusterfuck for a trade with notorious failure rates & wafer-thin margins. Staffing as well. Meh.


----------



## Pugnax (Jun 25, 2016)

Feel a bit more isolated and alone. I'm wasn't massively invested in either outcome, but all the divisive shit I'm seeing online is fucking with me. Not very rational but there ya go.


----------



## NoXion (Jun 25, 2016)

I was asked by one of my Polish colleagues at work how I'd voted. I said I'd voted Leave, and told her it was because the EU had shown their true colours in the treatment of Greece. We might not be in the Eurozone, but we don't have to be in order to be treated shabbily.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Bean called stupid, silly, racist, xenophobic, thick for the past 24 hours.

Millions of people voted against the liberal metropolitan bubble and people still don't get it. Carry on sneering, it's gold. This whole refurendum has bean disgusting and has shown how bigoted liberals are. 

We're buzzing here Gud to be out the boss's club


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Bean called stupid, silly, racist, xenophobic, thick for the past 24 hours.
> 
> Millions of people voted against the liberal metropolitan bubble and people still don't get it. Carry on sneering, it's gold. This whole refurendum has bean disgusting and has shown how bigoted liberals are.
> 
> We're buzzing here Gud to be out the boss's club


You're not a xenophobe or racist, but you've contributed to their empowerment. 

Still, at least you'll be out of "the bosses club" so that's ok then.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> You're not a xenophobe or racist, but you've contributed to their empowerment.
> 
> Still, at least you'll be out of "the bosses club" so that's ok then.


Yes.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

The local franchise of the bosses club will soon start hacking away at the minimum wage, health and safety and environmental regs to restore profits that might be dented with a drop in the free flow of labour, if the latter even happens. Still, nice to be optimistic


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Bean called stupid, silly, racist, xenophobic, thick for the past 24 hours.



Perhaps Leave voters should get protection under equality legislation.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Perhaps Leave voters should get protection under equality legislation.



i reckon legislation like that derived from Directives might be given the chop.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 25, 2016)

So far it has had a positive effect. Due to the value of £ V $, my American visitors are finding themselves better of than they thought, as a consequence, they are pushing the boat out


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Yes.


Congratulations then, I suppose. But the idea that the w/c left are going to benefit from this whilst Boris and his mates construct the country's new labour laws, business regulation, NHS, etc; and UKIP return MP's at the next general election, is ludicrous.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 25, 2016)

The company my wife works for will no longer have a reason to remain in the UK. Tits.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Congratulations then, I suppose. But the idea that the w/c left are going to benefit from this whilst Boris and his mates construct the country's new labour laws, business regulation, NHS, etc; and UKIP return MP's at the next general election, is ludicrous.


The stupid, racist proles outside the M25 just told the bubble to do one.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> The stupid, racist proles outside the M25 just told the bubble to do one.



Now they can reap the rewards.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> Now they can reap the rewards.


Can't fucking wait m8


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> The stupid, racist proles outside the M25 just told the bubble to do one.



Are you serious?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> The stupid, racist proles outside the M25 just told the bubble to do one.



Ah, like Cornwall you mean? Who are now demanding the government subsidises them the same amount they used to get from Europe. 

Yeah, that's telling the liberals. Yeah, that's telling the bosses club.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

I fucking give up.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> The stupid, racist proles outside the M25 just told the bubble to do one.


Eh? 

How does that work then?


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2016)

Just wondering if I could reinvent myself as a trade negotiator, as trade negotiators will be in demand starting now!


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, like Cornwall you mean? Who are now demanding the government subsidises them the same amount they used to get from Europe.
> 
> Yeah, that's telling the liberals. Yeah, that's telling the bosses club.


does 'Cornwall' = the people in Cornwall who voted leave?


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2016)

inva said:


> does 'Cornwall' = the people in Cornwall who voted leave?



Oh god really? So you're going with "local government doesn't represent the people of the county".


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh god really? So you're going with "local government doesn't represent the people of the county".


uh, yeah
is your username really 'fuck the state'?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Oh god really? So you're going with "local government doesn't represent the people of the county".


Tell me, how did the various councils in cornwall vote in this referendum? Also, please tell me why, if, as you argue, they represent their voters, that they shouldn't try and help them via appealing to the state?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

We now have remain voters demanding that the poorest regions in the country are punished for having majority leave votes. They are actually demanding job losses and further austerity for these regions. No access to state funds (provided by these regions of course) for these regions.

_You've been played by a bunch of toffs._


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 25, 2016)

inva said:


> does 'Cornwall' = the people in Cornwall who voted leave?


Whatever way you voted how can anybody who claims to be on the Left be opposed to funding for a particularly deprived area. I guess those thick proles need to be punished


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Eh?
> 
> How does that work then?


We hate you.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2016)

Poi E said:


> The local franchise of the bosses club will soon start hacking away at the minimum wage, health and safety and environmental regs to restore profits that might be dented with a drop in the free flow of labour, if the latter even happens. Still, nice to be optimistic



The latter won't and the former was happening anyway. Contradiction of parts of the remain campaign - the EU can't stop British governments doing what they want but if you leave they won't stop British governments doing what they want.

Whatever the result had been you'd need to have woken up anti-Tory.


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Whatever way you voted how can anybody who claims to be on the Left be opposed to funding for a particularly deprived area. I guess those thick proles need to be punished


there is that too. I can't really get my head round some of the reactions tbh


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Congratulations then, I suppose. But the idea that the w/c left are going to benefit from this whilst Boris and his mates construct the country's new labour laws, business regulation, NHS, etc; and UKIP return MP's at the next general election, is ludicrous.



Didn't you say you voted for Boris as mayor?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 25, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, like Cornwall you mean? Who are now demanding the government subsidises them the same amount they used to get from Europe.
> 
> Yeah, that's telling the liberals. Yeah, that's telling the bosses club.


The more I look as it the more this is a truly disgusting post.

You have a council of a deprived area attempting to make sure that it's services and facilities can be maintained by putting pressure on the government and rather than standing solidly behind that, you attack them. You're a fucking disgrace.

EDIT: This is a great example of possible opportunities that Brexit has provided, facing up to the Tories and demanding that they have to pay. Anyone who claims to be progressive/left-wing/whatever should be getting out there and supporting them. This is a, potentially anyway, positive thing. And some people are attacking it. Christ


----------



## emanymton (Jun 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Whatever way you voted how can anybody who claims to be on the Left be opposed to funding for a particularly deprived area. I guess those thick proles need to be punished


How dare we fuck up their holiday plans. We need putting back in our place.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> EDIT: This is a great example of possible opportunities that Brexit has provided, facing up to the Tories and demanding that they have to pay. Anyone who claims to be progressive/left-wing/whatever should be getting out there and supporting them. This is a, potentially anyway, positive thing. And some people are attacking it. Christ



Bingo.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Didn't you say you voted for Boris as mayor?


Yes, specifically against Ken livingstone. I voted for Khan last time. Big difference between voting for a local mayor for 4 years who we can subsequently vote out, and ticking the same box as a fuck-load of racists in an absolutely irreversable decision that the left have no plan to take advantage of.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 25, 2016)

Crap no, that's not what I was trying to say.

I said "Yeah, that's telling the liberals. Yeah, that's telling the bosses club."  I just don't see how it is.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

Or voting to stay in union that you cannot subsequently vote out or have any say over - no matter what stripe of candidate that you elect.


----------



## emanymton (Jun 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The more I look as it the more this is a truly disgusting post.
> 
> You have a council of a deprived area attempting to make sure that it's services and facilities can be maintained by putting pressure on the government and rather than standing solidly behind that, you attack them. You're a fucking disgrace.
> 
> EDIT: This is a great example of possible opportunities that Brexit has provided, facing up to the Tories and demanding that they have to pay. Anyone who claims to be progressive/left-wing/whatever should be getting out there and supporting them. This is a, potentially anyway, positive thing. And some people are attacking it. Christ


It's like the think the EU just made this money magically apear from nowhere, instead of largely coming from the UK government in the first place. Basically a deprived area of the country is asking for money that used to come to it via the EU to be paid direct instead. And people are opposing it, presumably they would prefer tax cuts for the rich or something instead.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

YouSir said:


> The latter won't and the former was happening anyway. Contradiction of parts of the remain campaign - the EU can't stop British governments doing what they want but if you leave they won't stop British governments doing what they want.
> 
> Whatever the result had been you'd need to have woken up anti-Tory.



Derogation from certain Directives was not possible, including environmental ones and equality. There are restrictions on the sovereignty of Parliament.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

Poi E said:


> Derogation from certain Directives was not possible, including environmental ones and equality. There are restrictions on the sovereignty of Parliament.


Yes there are two tiers that our govt has little or no choice over. Remain both denied this and said that it's a good thing.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2016)

This is clearly something that is prompting people to research online, but the 2nd most common enquiry listed below demonstrates the level that some folk are operating from...


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

Al those remain voters doing some last minute research.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yep, specifically against Ken livingstone. Khan last time. Big difference between voting for a local mayor for 4 years who we can subsequently vote out, and ticking the same box as a fuck-load of racists in an absolutely irreversable decision that the left have no plan to take advantage of.



Yeah, well done you.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, specifically against Ken livingstone. I voted for Khan last time. Big difference between voting for a local mayor for 4 years who we can subsequently vote out, and ticking the same box as a fuck-load of racists in an absolutely irreversable decision that the left have no plan to take advantage of.



Livingstone who actually did stuff for ordinary Londoners and had a good track record on anti-racism. But you voted for someone that called black people 'piccaninnies'.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 25, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Livingstone who actually did stuff for ordinary Londoners and had a good track record on anti-racism. But you voted for someone that called black people 'piccaninnies'.



But only once, so that's OK.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Livingstone who actually did stuff for ordinary Londoners and had a good track record on anti-racism. But you voted for someone that called black people 'piccaninnies'.


Yes. And whilst that may have been a mistake I honestly don't think the consequences of it were as bad as they will be for what you've done.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yes. And whilst that may have been a mistake I honestly don't think the consequences of it were as bad as they will be for what you've done.



For_ what I've done_. Really.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> For_ what I've done_. Really.


All of you, of course.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2016)

A lot of continentals here in the UK quite nervous about their status now. Don't yet know what UK nationals living in France Spain or Germany think, probably similar though.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, specifically against Ken livingstone. I voted for Khan last time. Big difference between voting for a local mayor for 4 years who we can subsequently vote out, and ticking the same box as a fuck-load of racists in an absolutely irreversable decision that the left have no plan to take advantage of.



On a (semi) related point...have to say that I've been mulling over the 'hangover' impact of the racist Goldsmith campaign on the levels of remain support in London. I'm thinking that the very bad taste left by that vile mayoral campaign might well have repelled significant numbers of potential, non-tory, London remain voters from aligning themselves with the tory leadership.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Yes there are two tiers that our govt has little or no choice over. Remain both denied this and said that it's a good thing.



Pretty romantic notion thinking that people can influence government to any meaningful degree.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 25, 2016)

My euros are going to cost me more when I'm off to Spain for me hols in a month or two


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 25, 2016)

Poi E said:


> Pretty romantic notion thinking that people can influence government to any meaningful degree.


Whose notion is that then - mine or the remainers? The reform the EU from withiners?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Whose notion is that then - mine or the remainers? The reform the EU from withiners?



Thought you were suggesting it, as if the referendum result will produce benefits (not suggesting remaining would have, necessarily. Not sure I give a fuck as an immigrant who could bugger off back to where he came from.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2016)

fucthest8 said:


> Ah, like Cornwall you mean? Who are now demanding the government subsidises them the same amount they used to get from Europe.


Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Why wouldn't they?



Doesn't that work on the assumption that the money that was being sent to the EU/being invested locally from the EU is now available and won't be ring-fenced/used for other things?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Don't you metropolitan liberals get it yet? We've had enough.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Are you serious?


Yes


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Don't you metropolitan liberals get it yet? We've had enough.



What do you see as the best next step (one that's reasonably likely to happen)?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> What do you see as the best next step (one that's reasonably likely to happen)?


No idea


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> No idea



Oh well. I'm sure the metropolitan liberals will think of something.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Oh well. I'm sure the metropolitan liberals will think of something.


They already have.Jonathan Powell was on Newsnight suggesting that there should be a new Election with Labour's manifesto pledging to lead the UK back into the EU.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> They already have.Jonathan Powell was on Newsnight suggesting that there should be a new Election with Labour's manifesto pledging to lead the UK back into the EU.



That's my favoured option. Needs a new Labour leader though.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

But then I'm a metropolitan liberal.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> No idea



Hint: involves more of the same.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> That's my favoured option. Needs a new Labour leader though.


Do you seriously think that Labour would win such an Election cos I don't.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> Do you seriously think that Labour would win such an Election cos I don't.



Not sure. Depends on leader and their performance. Tories would be in disarray though if EU was focus.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Oh well. I'm sure the metropolitan liberals will think of something.


Of course. They know better than us.


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> The more I look as it the more this is a truly disgusting post.
> 
> You have a council of a deprived area attempting to make sure that it's services and facilities can be maintained by putting pressure on the government and rather than standing solidly behind that, you attack them. You're a fucking disgrace.
> 
> EDIT: This is a great example of possible opportunities that Brexit has provided, facing up to the Tories and demanding that they have to pay. Anyone who claims to be progressive/left-wing/whatever should be getting out there and supporting them. This is a, potentially anyway, positive thing. And some people are attacking it. Christ



Taking this a step forward, I hope that councils and other groups in all areas (whether they voted Leave or Remain, whether they are considered deprived by the EU or not) demand that any EU support they are likely to lose as a result of Exit is made up by central government.

That is one (and only one) of the ways in which this result gives us an opportunity to push for the sort of social and economic changes we as real communities want, rather than merely passively accepting the crumbs which the EU allows us and passively assuming that if the EU will no longer allow them, we must necessarily accept we can't have them anymore.

In other words we have to start to struggle on our own behalf again, rather than rely on the (supposed) largesse of the European superstate.


----------



## Duncan2 (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Not sure. Depends on leader and their performance. Tories would be in disarray though if EU was focus.


I must say I had difficulty believing that Powell was seriously suggesting that.On the other hand I don't know which senior Labour figure is going to step forward to lead Labour out of the EU?Ideally Corbyn but if he sees this result as unfortunate,if he does,then who?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Of course. They know better than us.



That's not really fair though is it?

What now is a relevant question isn't it?


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Yes, specifically against Ken livingstone. I voted for Khan last time. Big difference between voting for a local mayor for 4 years who we can subsequently vote out, and ticking the same box as a fuck-load of racists in an absolutely irreversable decision that the left have no plan to take advantage of.



I can understand you not voting for Livingstone (I didn't vote for him either) but if you actively voted for Johnson, you might want to reconsider your repeated tarring of everyone who voted for Leave as automatically tarred with the Farage/anti-immigrant/racist brush (and please don't pretend you haven't done this, because we both know you have)


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> That's my favoured option. Needs a new Labour leader though.



Not enough - I think it needs a whole new party, and they should show that it's new by calling it something like ... New Labour. 

And what we really need is someone good and progressive to lead it. How about Tony Blair? He's been waiting for just this opportunity.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What now is a relevant question isn't it?


Yes it is


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

andysays said:


> I can understand you not voting for Livingstone (I didn't vote for him either) but if you actively voted for Johnson, you might want to reconsider your repeated tarring of everyone who voted for Leave as automatically tarred with the Farage/anti-immigrant/racist brush (and please don't pretend you haven't done this, because we both know you have)


Oh fuck off. 

I haven't tarred them with the same brush at all, you twat. That would be to suggest that I believe they share his politics which they very obviously don't. 

What I have said is that the vote they casted was the same as the one that he did, and in doing so they have (however unwillingly) contributed to his cause, which was to exit the EU.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Go on then.  How should we have voted? Tell me please cos I'm not part of the bubble and just thick.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

Duncan2 said:


> I must say I had difficulty believing that Powell was seriously suggesting that.On the other hand I don't know which senior Labour figure is going to step forward to lead Labour out of the EU?Ideally Corbyn but if he sees this result as unfortunate,if he does,then who?



I don't actually think there will be a GE before 2020 but I do think Labour will be fighting it with a new leader who is broadly pro-EU.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Yes it is



So can we talk about it? I think people are genuinely interested in hearing your position/thoughts.


----------



## Winot (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Go on then.  How should we have voted? Tell me please cos I'm not part of the bubble and just thick.



I can understand why people voted Leave. 

I think it's the wrong decision. 

I think it's a failure of the political class over the last few decades that the situation has ended up as it has.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> So can we talk about it? I think people are genuinely interested in hearing your position/thoughts.





Winot said:


> I can understand why people voted Leave.
> 
> I think it's the wrong decision.
> 
> I think it's a failure of the political class over the last few decades that the situation has ended up as it has.


Failure of the political class and failure of the metropolitan middle class. You only care now because tory policies might affect you. You hate us. We voted the 'wrong' way. 

No one is in shock or depressed up here after yesterday. We're having a fucking ball. Really


----------



## andysays (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Oh fuck off.
> 
> I haven't tarred them with the same brush at all, you twat. That would be to suggest that I believe they share his politics which they very obviously don't.
> 
> What I have said is that the vote they casted was the same as the one that he did, and in doing so they have (however unwillingly) contributed to his cause, *which was to exit the EU*.



No, that's not what you've said, you've explicitly said that Leave voters have contributed to the cause encouraging racism, but I'm not interested in getting involved in a protracted argument with you on this point, because the posts where you've said that are there for anyone who wants to to make their own mind up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Failure of the political class and failure of the metropolitan middle class. You only care now because tory policies might affect you. You hate us. We voted the 'wrong' way.
> 
> No one is in shock or depressed up here after yesterday. We're having a fucking ball. Really



You don't know how I voted.
You don't know how Tory policies already affect me nor how long that has been going on.
I am not in shock or depressed.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> You don't know how I voted.
> You don't know how Tory policies already affect me nor how long that has been going on.
> I am not in shock or depressed.


Londoner?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Londoner?



Born and breed. What does that mean to you?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Born and breed. What does that mean to you?


Exactly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Exactly


Exactly what?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

andysays said:


> No, that's not what you've said, you've explicitly said that Leave voters have contributed to the cause encouraging racism ...


I'll stand by that. Anyone who voted leave has contributed to the same cause which racist have voted for and encouraged them, unwillingly in many cases, but that's what they've done. 

Have a look at this.

Now stop pretending you're getting one over on me and fuck off, you lickspittle cunt.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Exactly what?


Means what it means


----------



## chilango (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Failure of the political class and failure of the metropolitan middle class. You only care now because tory policies might affect you. You hate us. We voted the 'wrong' way.
> 
> No one is in shock or depressed up here after yesterday. We're having a fucking ball. Really



Well, I hope you've got a plan for how to defend yourselves after you've finished celebrating 'cos the political class are gonna make you pay for this, and right now they'll get the full backing of metropolitan middle class.


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Have a look at this.


a banned returner pretending to be a nationalist?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Means what it means



Yes that I was born and live in London, it's not a secret. 

So how does it lead you to these earlier assumptions? Given that You don't know how I voted. You don't know how Tory policies already affect me nor how long that has been going on. I am not in shock or depressed.



> Failure of the political class and failure of the metropolitan middle class. *You only care now because tory policies might affect you. You hate us. We voted the 'wrong' way.*
> 
> No one is in shock or depressed up here after yesterday. We're having a fucking ball. Really


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Failure of the political class and failure of the metropolitan middle class. You only care now because tory policies might affect you. You hate us. We voted the 'wrong' way.
> 
> No one is in shock or depressed up here after yesterday. We're having a fucking ball. Really


Who's we?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

inva said:


> a banned returner pretending to be a nationalist?


Possibly, but there are several million cunts in this country who think just like that.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Who's we?


Not you


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Not you


Very poor. Who's we?


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Possibly, but there are several million cunts in this country who think just like that.


nah, if they were real they're one of a tiny minority of weirdos. I mean, they've named themselves after a lord of the rings character.


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes that I was born and live in London, it's not a secret.
> 
> So how does it lead you to these earlier assumptions? Given that You don't know how I voted. You don't know how Tory policies already affect me nor how long that has been going on. I am not in shock or depressed.


Go on...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Go on...



Okay, so you can't actually explain what lead you to those assumptions apart from the fact that I live in London so it must be true?


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Very poor. Who's we?


Like I said.  Not you


----------



## machine cat (Jun 25, 2016)

Can't be arsed with this


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 25, 2016)

inva said:


> nah, if they were real they're one of a tiny minority of weirdos.


I wish you were right. Unfortunately the majority of "leavers" that I've encountered outside of this website have expressed similar, if not quite so troll-like, sentiments. Check out any of the vox-pops that are being broadcast at the moment and "we've taken back our country" is the overwhelming feeling being expressed. I'm sure someone'll be along to say that's what the media is intent on broadcasting, but that's horseshit. That's one of the primary reasons people have voted as they have.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Can't be arsed with this


Stop throwing ridiculous accusations/assumptions around then. Yes, it's fucking boring.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 25, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Can't be arsed with this


Cos you don't even know who 'we' is.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I'll stand by that. Anyone who voted leave has contributed to the same cause which racist have voted for and encouraged them, unwillingly in many cases, but that's what they've done.
> 
> Have a look at this.
> 
> Now stop pretending you're getting one over on me and fuck off, you lickspittle cunt.



I have to say I'm confused by all this, too, Spy. 

The bloke on that thread is obviously trolling, but could a revolutionary socialist tell me the difference in choice of words and also difference in results between liberal cunts calling working class people racist and revolutionary socialists calling working class people racist? 

Or are all the people on that thread liberal cunts except the OP?


----------



## inva (Jun 25, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> I wish you were right. Unfortunately the majority of "leavers" that I've encountered outside of this website have expressed similar, if not quite so troll-like, sentiments. Check out any of the vox-pops that are being broadcast at the moment and "we've taken back our country" is the overwhelming feeling being expressed. I'm sure someone'll be along to say that's what the media is intent on broadcasting, but that's horseshit. That's one of the primary reasons people have voted as they have.


ah sorry, I worded myself badly, I meant in the sense of their character being some sort of fantasy role play fascist type


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 25, 2016)

MC seems to be implying theres no poor areas of london and that everyone there is part of the metropolitan elite etc

clearly nonsense on stilts.


two sheds said:


> Or are all the people on that thread liberal cunts except the OP?


its a far righter.


----------



## treelover (Jun 25, 2016)

two sheds said:


> I have to say I'm confused by all this, too, Spy.
> 
> The bloke on that thread is obviously trolling, but could a revolutionary socialist tell me the difference in choice of words and also difference in results between liberal cunts calling working class people racist and revolutionary socialists calling working class people racist?
> 
> Or are all the people on that thread liberal cunts except the OP?





> The British industrial working class has historically been a phenomenal force for progress. It created the Trade Union movement, brought about universal male suffrage, launched the Labour Party, and despite or probably because of bearing the brunt of two world wars and the Depression, it voted in the Welfare State in 1945. The British working class, however, was fatally defeated when the miners strike was broken in 1985 and then atomised by Thatcher's de-industrialisation policy. Today those people whom the media and the Anti-Corbyn LP variously call the "traditional working class", the "white working class", "traditional Labour voters" are marginalised, economically insignificant, with a low level political consciousness and they are getting older. Marx would have defined most of them as lumpen-proletariat, with some progressing into the petit-bourgeoisie - both classes that have historically been the bedrock of fascism. Labour cannot and should not spend all its energies chasing these people's votes at any cost (i.e. colluding with ignorant racism, islamophobia and xenophobia) and needs to look forward and find new constituencies such as young people with precarious employment and insecure accommodation, including the children of the traditional working class and of BAME communities, as well as the masses of ex-students who are saddled with monstrous debts.



Like this on the Momentum private forums?


----------



## seventh bullet (Jun 25, 2016)

Jesus.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 25, 2016)

the price of Brie has gone up slightly in Sainsburys compared to last week but mainly i am worried that the pounds nosedive against the Peso will mean Nachos get more expensive


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 26, 2016)

two sheds said:


> The bloke on that thread is obviously trolling, but could a revolutionary socialist tell me the difference in choice of words and also difference in results between liberal cunts calling working class people racist and revolutionary socialists calling working class people racist?


What a pathetic question, if you can't see the difference between calling a nationalist troll a racist wanker and calling  17.4m people racists because of their vote on the question of whether to leave the EU or not then you're utterly blind.


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 26, 2016)

It's starting to pass me off because of all of the spite and bile that is flying about.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 26, 2016)

Realising how many of my friends are not British citizens,including several that I had no idea were not, and who feel really unwelcome all of a sudden, and are wondering whether despite jobs, homes, family, friends and decades spent here, in some cases even being born here, their future is really here after all.

Also including a mixed race friend who grew up in rural France (you can imagine what that was like) and settled here because she just blends into the background here - who had a little rant about how the attitude she'd left France to get away from had followed her here and hunted her down.

I have been having to do a lot of moral support and take part in anxious conversations with various people about their children's right to British citizenship.


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2016)

One (possibly) unintended consequence of Brexit;

Theresa May has appealed the family reunifications under Dublin 3 that have slowly but surely been bringing unaccompanied children from Calais to reunite with their families here. 

Brexit and the current uncertainty about what laws we are covered by and how long for means the courts may very well not be sympathetic. So 150 children (most of whom, remember, weren't unaccompanied when they started the journey) face being abandoned in the mud, hunger and abuse of Calais. 

It goes to court on Thursday.

Struggling to get enough donations to feed and shelter refugees in Calais as it is- there are families in tents, new arrivals sleeping under tarps. It will get worse with a recession and now the kids may not make it over. This is unbelievably depressing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> One (possibly) unintended consequence of Brexit;
> 
> Theresa May has appealed the family reunifications under Dublin 3 that have slowly but surely been bringing unaccompanied children from Calais to reunite with their families here.
> 
> ...


Surely atm we are solid members of the EU, legally. No attempt to invoke article 50 has yet been made. And even after that EU law must remain paramount until the time negotiations are concluded and we are EU members no more.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 26, 2016)

Small northern European nation seeks new flatmates | in East End, Glasgow | Gumtree


Scotland have made their first move


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Surely atm we are solid members of the EU, legally. No attempt to invoke article 50 has yet been made. And even after that EU law must remain paramount until the time negotiations are concluded and we are EU members no more.


Judicial conservatism. The judgement was a bit of a legal reach, basically- saying children should come here and *then* their cases be examined. In an environment where we don't know what happens next and whether the Dublin 3 agreement will even apply, judges are expected to be less sympathetic to pushing the boundaries. The argument for continuing the current (painfully slow) reconciliations is 'nothing's changed' but the barristers are apparently not hopeful as, well, that's bollocks really isn't it?


----------



## Wilhelmina.Trav (Jun 26, 2016)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Halfway through the process of getting the keys to our first permanent cafe/restaurant premises, after many years of work. Now delaying/on hold until we can figure out how bad this is going to be.
> A looming recession plus rising oil, import & food costs could produce an absolute clusterfuck for a trade with notorious failure rates & wafer-thin margins. Staffing as well. Meh.



Yea it doesn't look good. I hope your business works out for you. 

Evey


----------



## ska invita (Jun 26, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> EDIT: This is a great example of possible opportunities that Brexit has provided, facing up to the Tories and demanding that they have to pay. Anyone who claims to be progressive/left-wing/whatever should be getting out there and supporting them. This is a, potentially anyway, positive thing. And some people are attacking it. Christ


Let me get this straight: the "opportunity" that exit has given us in this case is for the Tories to easily deepen austerity (by not renewing EU spending projects/budgets), and the "opportunity" for us is that we can get to try and resist these cuts, and thats potentially a positive thing? The last 6 years hasn't been going too well on that front, so forgive me of I'm not that "buzzing" about the prospect of failing to stop even more Tory cuts and seeing poor regions get even poorer.

Im trying to be optimistic and see the positives of Exit but this "great example" of regional spending definitely isn't one of them.

Bingo


----------



## Libertad (Jun 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> One (possibly) unintended consequence of Brexit;
> 
> Theresa May has appealed the family reunifications under Dublin 3 that have slowly but surely been bringing unaccompanied children from Calais to reunite with their families here.
> 
> ...



Manter are there donations/help from within France itself? Are the CGT and the CNT-F helping out? Are their any donations from the regions in France outside of the Pas-de-Calais/Nord/Somme area?


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Manter are there donations/help from within France itself? Are the CGT and the CNT-F helping out? Are their any donations from the regions in France outside of the Pas-de-Calais/Nord/Somme area?


Yes but just not enough. And there are camps across France- so what effort there is is spread across the country. 

We, the UK, have so few refugees here, and we can't support them properly. And we're struggling to get anyone to care about Calais too. It's so very very sad


----------



## Libertad (Jun 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Yes but just not enough. And there are camps across France- so what effort there is is spread across the country.
> 
> We, the UK, have so few refugees here, and we can't support them properly. And we're struggling to get anyone to care about Calais too. It's so very very sad



It is, it's heartbreaking. I appreciate what you and others are doing Manter, it's important work and speaks volumes about you.


----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2016)

Libertad said:


> It is, it's heartbreaking. I appreciate what you and others are doing Manter, it's important work and speaks volumes about you.


Sweet of you to say- I really do appreciate it. But it feels like shouting in an empty room, honestly it does. So much need, so much totally unnecessary suffering and we live in an environment where racist incidents have gone up over 56%. How do we get heard? How do we explain that refugees are. I threat? How do we get back to a point where they are given their basic rights? 

Mate was delivering food for ifthar last night and got tear gassed. CRS used to be a bit careful about teargassing volunteers. Apparently very violent with the refugees they caught trying to cross, too. We sort of hoped they'd say 'fuck it'- but apparently just really pissed off.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 26, 2016)

Mehxit


----------



## ska invita (Jun 27, 2016)

in terms of actual effects: my sleep cycle is fucked


----------



## Manter (Jun 27, 2016)

ska invita said:


> in terms of actual effects: my sleep cycle is fucked


Ditto.

And I'm dreading work


----------



## Obediah Marsh (Jun 27, 2016)

I've stopped bidding on several eBay auctions. I no longer know how much money I'll have next month.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 27, 2016)

I think my stocks have gone up because they're in dollars, but the stock price of the company went down because of all the market uncertainty. I have no idea what the net effect was.

Also, Brexit has made me turn off the news.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

After 4 years engaged, we're actually going to get married so the Missus can get an Irish passport


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

Harry Smiles said:


> After 4 years engaged, we're actually going to get married so the Missus can get an Irish passport



Hmmm....I'm an Irish Citizen because my folks are Irish born. Further up the thread, someone said that won't qualify the missus?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 27, 2016)

My Mrs has an Irish passport but she says she would be more than happy to replace me!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

Harry Smiles said:


> Hmmm....I'm an Irish Citizen because my folks are Irish born. Further up the thread, someone said that won't qualify the missus?



In fact it looks like we'd have to move to Ireland, which can't happen. So, I can Irish Passports for me and the kids, but not their mother?


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> My Mrs has an Irish passport but she says she would be more than happy to replace me!



Perhaps she and Harry should meet


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 27, 2016)

We are in Greece at the moment and on Friday evening in the local taverna  all of the Brits asked the owner for political asylum. He welcomed us all to stay as long as we needed.
When we asked if he had any vacancies he said Bulgarians are cheaper and we should go home.
All tongue in cheek, I hope!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Perhaps she and Harry should meet



Great. So Mrs Spocket and I can take my kids breezing through the airport, while Mrs Smiles and Sprocket get bullied by the border staff


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 27, 2016)

Harry Smiles said:


> Great. So Mrs Spocket and I can take my kids breezing through the airport, while Mrs Smiles and Sprocket get bullied by the border staff



I can provide gum shields, shin pads and crash helmets!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2016)

I have money overseas and a property I inherited in Hong Kong. I'm not touching my remaining money in the UK - so already declared self-recession.

I also don't think Brexit will happen.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 27, 2016)

Harry Smiles said:


> Hmmm....I'm an Irish Citizen because my folks are Irish born. Further up the thread, someone said that won't qualify the missus?


No. The criteria are:



> You must be married to or in a recognised civil partnership* with the Irish citizen for at least 3 years
> You must have had a period of 1 year's continuous _reckonable residence_ - see below - in the island of Ireland immediately before the date of your application, and during the 4 years preceding that, have had a total reckonable residence in the island of Ireland amounting to 2 years. Altogether you must have a total of 3 years reckonable residence out of the last 5 years.
> Your marriage or civil partnership must be recognised as valid under Irish law
> You and your spouse or civil partner must be living together as husband and wife or civil partners
> ...


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> No. The criteria are:



Yep, she's gutted.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 27, 2016)

Spent the weekend re-reading my Ray Mears' collection.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I can provide gum shields, shin pads and crash helmets!



I hate that rush for breakfast of a morning


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

I can also report that apparently in common with Samantha Cameron, Mrs Smiles has been driven back to the demon fags by Brexit stress!


----------



## Johnny Doe (Jun 27, 2016)

Further aftershocks. Mrs Smiles has been defriended by my mates wife on FB, we can only assume due to comments on leaving. Freindxit!


----------



## Wilhelmina.Trav (Jun 27, 2016)

All i see that Brexit has given us is more power for the Tories to ruin more lives n the country in general. Very pisitive :\

Evey


----------



## ska invita (Jun 28, 2016)

Back to actual effects: Spending too much time on urban  
jesus, my eyes!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Back to actual effects: Spending too much time on urban
> jesus, my eyes!!!



It's actually brought me back to Urban after a few years of being very, very part-time.

Some really good, productive debate on Brexit & the Labour coup here. Plus a load of bollocks too. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## SovietArmy (Jun 28, 2016)

Parliament channel now showing debates.  Plenty attacks on Farage.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 28, 2016)

I've been changing Turkish lira into pounds, as the rate has dropped so much.  For once it's actually beneficial for me. Worried about future work prospects, as an English teacher EU citizenship is like a golden ticket.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> in terms of actual effects: my sleep cycle is fucked



Me too. I was lying awake last night thinking about Theresa May


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 28, 2016)

Somebody get that man some porn, quickly!


----------



## Pugnax (Jun 28, 2016)

Had a pretty surreal all-company meeting at work about it today. Good in the short term apparently as we do most of our business in dollars and so can meet the budget more easily, but bad in the long term 'probably'. The ceo is from Denmark and looked pretty miserable about the whole thing, lots of people working here on EU passports and he's encouraging anybody to go and get permanent residency during work hours if they want/can.


----------



## Pugnax (Jun 28, 2016)

Oh and the company's stopped expanding for the time being, which is pretty abrupt seeing as they've almost doubled since I've been there in the past 18 months. Probably actually the biggest impact for me so far as I was trying to sort out my brother with an interview (or at least a point in the right direction) to get him out of a post uni unemployment rut that's starting to properly get to him .


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2016)

SovietArmy said:


> Parliament channel now showing debates.  Plenty attacks on Farage.


Sadly so few of them physical


----------



## keybored (Jun 28, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Back to actual effects: Spending too much time on urban



This. Time for an urbexit for a bit.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 28, 2016)

my* MP is not going to resign

Wokingham MP John Redwood 'I will continue to represent you all'



* - and i emphasise that the "my" here is by geography / constituency boundaries not by choice...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2016)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I think my stocks have gone up because they're in dollars, but the stock price of the company went down because of all the market uncertainty. I have no idea what the net effect was.
> 
> Also, Brexit has made me turn off the news.


What stocks have you invested in?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 29, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> What stocks have you invested in?


lol invested  they're just golden handcuffs they give us to stop us leaving the company, and don't vest for another 2-3 years.


----------



## jokasmoka (Jun 29, 2016)

I've lost a bit of weight because I've been on the the internet keeping up with things rather than sticking my hands in the biscuit jar


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 29, 2016)

FTSE is back to where it was last Thursday. Has it not read _The Script_ ?


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 29, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> FTSE is back to where it was last Thursday. Has it not read _The Script_ ?


Which is incredible given that GBP has also been going back up against Euro and USD.

Maybe the markets have got bored with mucking about and decided to get on with business as people aren't paying them enough attention any more.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 29, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Which is incredible given that GBP has also been going back up against Euro and USD.
> 
> Maybe the markets have got bored with mucking about and decided to get on with business as people aren't paying them enough attention any more.




Next they'll be telling us that The Jungle hasn't set up in Dover...


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Which is incredible given that GBP has also been going back up against Euro and USD.
> 
> Maybe the markets have got bored with mucking about and decided to get on with business as people aren't paying them enough attention any more.




presumably they've made/lost any money they were going to make/lose by whichever way they were gambling.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jun 29, 2016)

Maybe. Which reminds me that more than a few of those speculators might have taken out 1 month positions though, so watch for turbulence up or down in 3rd week of July. Which will be blamed on something other than "just speculative gambling", obviously.


----------



## doddles (Jul 2, 2016)

Been speaking with European research partners about submitting some EU grant applications through their institutions rather than mine as originally planned. Also advising two PhD students - one Polish and one German - about postdoc opportunities in the EU, since they now do not see their futures here.


----------



## Nemma80 (Jul 3, 2016)

I know this isn't necessarily the right place to ask, but I don't know where else to go! I'm from the EU and I'm really worried about what's going to happen to me, on a really practical level, in a post Brexit scenario (call me selfish if you have to). I've been here over 20 years, had jobs, paid taxes, never claimed any sort of hand outs, blah blah blah… but it looks like I might not  be eligible for a residence card (looooooooooooooong story - basically I fall through the cracks of the criteria). There's a forum called Immigration Boards which seem to have lots of knowledgeable advice/help around immigration, EU and not EU. Unfortunately, I'm unable to join - apparently, I'm a known spammer, which is absurd (the email address I want to use is one I use very rarely, and I'm with Sky as a broadband provider - it really doesn't make sense, but there's absolutely nothing I can do. Will try from a couple of other places next week, but frankly I don't need that sh*** right know).

So anyway, I was wondering if anybody here knows of


any other forums based around practical help on immigration
Any vaguely organised group who will stand up for EU citizens in this country, if there's such a thing?(Yeah, yeah, the SNP. But seriously.)

Don't get me wrong, looking further ahead, I can see myself getting hugely involved in anti racism movements and such, because it's just too sickening to see what's happening, but right know I'm selfishly worried about being able to stay in this country in the first place. (Oh, yeah, sure I'm OK for the next 2 years + however long it'll take to invoke article 50, but I'm not finding that thought helpful enough.)

Thanks!


----------



## free spirit (Jul 4, 2016)

£500 increase in solar panel prices on a job we've already taken a deposit on and agreed the price on, so that's a straight £500 hit to us. I suspect this will end up costing us thousands in the short term, a hit that we really can't afford.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 4, 2016)

Nemma80 said:


> I know this isn't necessarily the right place to ask, but I don't know where else to go! I'm from the EU and I'm really worried about what's going to happen to me, on a really practical level, in a post Brexit scenario (call me selfish if you have to). I've been here over 20 years, had jobs, paid taxes, never claimed any sort of hand outs, blah blah blah… but it looks like I might not  be eligible for a residence card (looooooooooooooong story - basically I fall through the cracks of the criteria). There's a forum called Immigration Boards which seem to have lots of knowledgeable advice/help around immigration, EU and not EU. Unfortunately, I'm unable to join - apparently, I'm a known spammer, which is absurd (the email address I want to use is one I use very rarely, and I'm with Sky as a broadband provider - it really doesn't make sense, but there's absolutely nothing I can do. Will try from a couple of other places next week, but frankly I don't need that sh*** right know).
> 
> So anyway, I was wondering if anybody here knows of
> 
> ...


Hi, tbh your best bet right now might be to go and see your MP at one of their surgeries to explain your situation and see if there's anything they can do / advise about your residency situation.

At worst it will help the MP to realise the extent of the concerns.

These are the sorts of issues that good constituency MPs can sometimes help with.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 4, 2016)

Nemma80 said:


> I know this isn't necessarily the right place to ask, but I don't know where else to go! I'm from the EU and I'm really worried about what's going to happen to me, on a really practical level, in a post Brexit scenario (call me selfish if you have to). I've been here over 20 years, had jobs, paid taxes, never claimed any sort of hand outs, blah blah blah… but it looks like I might not  be eligible for a residence card (looooooooooooooong story - basically I fall through the cracks of the criteria). There's a forum called Immigration Boards which seem to have lots of knowledgeable advice/help around immigration, EU and not EU. Unfortunately, I'm unable to join - apparently, I'm a known spammer, which is absurd (the email address I want to use is one I use very rarely, and I'm with Sky as a broadband provider - it really doesn't make sense, but there's absolutely nothing I can do. Will try from a couple of other places next week, but frankly I don't need that sh*** right know).
> 
> So anyway, I was wondering if anybody here knows of
> 
> ...


If you're from the EU, then you have every right to apply for residency (Apply for a document certifying permanent residence or permanent residence card: form EEA (PR) - Publications - GOV.UK), I'm not sure what you feel might disqualify you? Basic rule to minimise potential problems is to only complete mandatory sections, there's no extra credit for more information you're just asking for questions if you add it. Read the instructions guidance carefully e.g. any photocopies you need.

Sites like this might help for online questions, though be wary of just relying on them when it isn't formal legal advice: Application for PR or PR card: form EEA (PR) - UpToDate : EEA-route Applications •		 Immigrationboards.com.
To ensure you don't get ripped off by someone charging for legal services, the first port of call should be Citizens Advice Bureau (list here: http://home.oisc.gov.uk/about_oisc/list_of_not_for_profit_regulated_immigration_advisers/list.aspx), they can usually refer you to appropriate legal advice, here is their summary of eligibility: You are an EEA national with a permanent right to reside in the UK - Citizens Advice.
Contacting your MP is a good idea if there is some awkward issue following that.

Good luck, hope it gets resolved quickly for you. Also, register a new gmail account if yours is causing problems, their email is free.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2016)

machine cat said:


> Can't be arsed with this


Surprised to see machine cat banned for multiple accounts. But there you go.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 2, 2016)

Unfortunately, applying for the permanent residence card is a lot less straightforward than it might seem. I've got several EU friends who have been living and working here for many years and were denied the card, sometimes on pretty dubious grounds. 
Nemma 80, there is a Facebook group called EU Citizens in the UK and British Citizens Abroad with a lot of advice - have you tried that one?
As a EU citizen myself, I give myself a year to leave if/when Article 50 is triggered, so the announcement today that it will probably happen next March was a bit of a shock..


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> Unfortunately, applying for the permanent residence card is a lot less straightforward than it might seem. I've got several EU friends who have been living and working here for many years and were denied the card, sometimes on pretty dubious grounds.
> Nemma 80, there is a Facebook group called EU Citizens in the UK and British Citizens Abroad with a lot of advice - have you tried that one?
> As a EU citizen myself, I give myself a year to leave if/when Article 50 is triggered, so the announcement today that it will probably happen next March was a bit of a shock..


Do you have another login e.g. poptyping?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Do you have another login e.g. poptyping?



That other person is a fucking imposter!


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 2, 2016)

No! I had no idea someone else had that name when I registered.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> No! I had no idea someone else had that name when I registered.



I'm sure editor can change it for you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't like it. I am seeing double.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't like it. I am seeing double.



I dont like it either


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

Help, it's making me feel dizzy!


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 2, 2016)

poptyping said:


> I dont like it either


Calm down  I'm going to stop posting until it has been changed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

Calm down she says!


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 2, 2016)

You want to be careful or I change it to Rutita2.


----------



## dessiato (Oct 2, 2016)

My job has now become very insecure. Yesterday, at the bank, I got 1€ to 1£. When I first came to Europe I got 2€ to 1£


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> You want to be careful or I change it to Rutita2.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 2, 2016)

dessiato said:


> My job has now become very insecure. Yesterday, at the bank, I got 1€ to 1£. When I first came to Europe I got 2€ to 1£



The euro has never been more than 1.52 to the pound, and if you're being offered 1:1 by your bank now I suggest you try elsewhere.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> Calm down  I'm going to stop posting until it has been changed.


I can change it but I need to know what to change it to. If you report your own post with the name you want, this will go to all moderators.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> Calm down  I'm going to stop posting until it has been changed.



I dont actually mind but I think everyone else does


----------



## dessiato (Oct 2, 2016)

bi0boy said:


> The euro has never been more than 1.52 to the pound, and if you're being offered 1:1 by your bank now I suggest you try elsewhere.


That was not the case when I moved to Portugal and it is the rate my two banks are offering here in spain.


----------



## JHE (Oct 2, 2016)

Popty Ping said:


> As a EU citizen myself, I give myself a year to leave if/when Article 50 is triggered, so the announcement today that it will probably happen next March was a bit of a shock..



I entirely understand people worrying about what their situation is going to be after the UK leaves the EU, but I nevertheless think you are far too pessimistic about your prospects. 

I'm British and I work in Spain.  The thing that most struck me about the referendum result was that many people are so pissed off with the EU that they voted for a very unclear future.  A vote for remain was a vote for the status quo and, of course, we more or less know what that status quo is.  A vote for leave was a vote for... well, we don't know exactly.  We know it'll be out of the EU, probably about two years after Article 50 is triggered, but we don't know much more than that.  Among the many things we don't know are questions about residency rights and the right to take up employment.  What will be the future for Britons living in France, Spain, Ireland (three countries with many Britons) and the other countries of the EU?  What will be the situation of the non-British EU citizens in the UK?  We don't know.  It is the uncertainty that worries people, including me.

Though we don't know what our situation is going to be, there are certain things we know about intentions and objectives.  Some time around the referendum the then Home Sec, May, indicated that the situation of EU citizens in the UK would have to be negotiated.  She was criticised for not simply promising that they'd be OK and could stay.  Maybe it would have been better if she had said nothing, but what she said was simply true.  Of course the issue - of EUers in the UK and equally Britons in the EU - has to be negotiated.  It will have to be negotiated with the EU as a whole and possibly there will also have to be bilateral negotiations with some or all of the member states. 

Shortly after May became PM she had a telephone meeting with the Spanish PM, Rajoy.  It seems the meeting went OK and afterwards the two issued a statement clearly intended to reassure Spaniards in the UK and Britons in Spain, saying essentially that we would be OK.  The message was:  don't panic.  (Panic, after all, could be inconvenient not only for the people panicking, but also for employers and maybe housing markets.)  Really it was just an expression of intent. It couldn't be anything more.  It was nevertheless partially reassuring. Their intentions are not enough, but are very important.

Can we expect similarly good intentions towards Romanians, Poles, Lithuanians, Cypriots and all the rest?  Probably.  There is no appetite among British politicians for deporting hundreds of thousands or millions of people or forcing them out of their jobs.  Among the electorate, there is considerable opposition to any such move.  I've an idea that an opinion poll showed that 85% of British people want EU people already in the UK to be allowed to stay.  I expect that is what will happen.

It is much less clear what the situation will be for EU people who want to move to work in the UK or UK people who want to move to work in the EU after Brexit.  This is going to be one of the tough parts of the negotiation.  If the British government does not manage to reduce immigration it will be seen to have failed and may be electorally punished.

One possible effect (mentioned I think by May) was that there could be a rush of people trying to get to their chosen labour market before the drawbridge is pulled up in a couple of years.



At the moment, in Spain - but not, I think, in the UK - there can be a very big difference between the big legal situation - that an EU citizen has the right to live and work here - and an often very nasty unhelpful administrative situation.  If you come to Spain, you need a foreigner's ID number.  It's called a NIE.  Your NIE is used to identify you uniquely to the tax people and it is also needed for various other purposes, including ones related to accessing the health system.  So far, fair enough.  A bit of sensible administration, you might think.  The problem is that, for the _Oficina de Extranjería_, the part of the Interior Ministry that grants NIEs, being an EU citizen is not enough to get a NIE.  You have to prove, among other things, that you are financially OK.  It can approximate to the following Catch 22:  you can't get a job without a NIE and you can't get a NIE without a job.  I have already been through three bouts with the _Oficina de Extranjería. _ It's a bit like living in a fucking Kafka novel.  I am really not looking forward to the next bout which I suppose is highly likely to be imposed on me by Brexit.

Bout 1 was to get my NIE.  This was the easiest bout.  I already had a job.  My employer, very atypically for an employer in Madrid, was willing to wait some weeks for me to supply a NIE.  I had a payslip for the previous month, but I had only done two weeks' work, so the amount I earned was at best about half of my usual (modest) salary.  The official thought that was not enough and was on the point of rejecting my application.  She then went to consult a colleague and they noticed that I was already on the register.  I already had a NIE from about 20 years before. Problem solved.  It seems if you are on the register, you're on the register.  A NIE doesn't expire (though documents bearing it may).  They printed me a new little flimsy card and that was that. 

Bout 2 was to get a NIE for my wife, L.  She is from Venezuela, but since her dad was Italian, she has Italian citizenship and hence EU citizenship.  We were dealt with on three occasions by some horrible officials who could not be persuaded to grant a NIE to an unemployed Italian citizen, even though her husband was employed.  My contracts were part-time.  My contracts were temporary.  The officials wouldn't listen to explanations about my little corner of the labour market.  In the end a supervisor took pity on us and at the cost, she mentioned, of gaining the emnity of the officials who had repeatedly turned us down, she granted L a NIE.

Bout 3 was the worst.  It was to get a NIE for my stepson, S.  The problem was not related to the fact he doesn't work.  He's a schoolboy.  Nor was it a question of nationality.  Since his mum has Italian citizenship, so does he, so he's an EU citizen.  The problems were related to getting various documents from Venezuela and a demand that I get from the British Consulate a _'constancia de continuidad matrimonial' _- ie, a confirmation from the British Consulate that L and I remain married, that we hadn't divorced.  There are countries whose consulates issue such documents.  British Consulates don't.  They say, reasonably enough, that they don't have that information.  I explained this to the officials at the _Oficina de Extranjería_, but they wouldn't accept what I was saying. I hated being treated as if I were lying.  In desperation, I contacted the British Consulate and, after a frustrating week or two exchanging emails with some professional fobbers-off, I was finally put in touch with an excellent young woman at the embassy, who solved the problem by asking a favour of a contact who has some very senior position in the Ministry of the Interior.  It doesn't seem right that this should depend on anyone's contacts and I imagine the wretched _Oficina de Extranjería _continues to demand non-existent documents, but at least S got his NIE, which meant he could finally be registered as a beneficiary of mine in the social security system, which in turn meant that he could register with a GP and so access the health system in the usual way.

After Brexit, I suppose I will have further trips to the _Oficina de Extranjería, _but instead of going to the horrible part for EU citizens, I will have to go to the _even worse_ part for non-EU citizens.

Insofar as I understand the situation, there are various ways Spain could allow me to continue to work.  One pretty good possibility is that they may grant me permission on the basis that I will have lived and worked six or seven years here and my employer could put in a good word.  She often has to do this for her existing non-EU employees.  This permission could be annual or 5-yearly or eventually indefinite.  Another possibility is that as the spouse of an EU citizen, my right to live and work in Spain could be recognised, but I fear trying this line with the officials would come up against the same sort of shit as when trying to get S's NIE.  A third possibility is that I could try to gain citizenship of a remaining EU country.  That can't be Spanish citizenship because I'd have to be here 10 years to become eligible and would then have to give up British citizenship which I wouldn't want to do.  I'd like to get Maltese citizenship, and in principle I could, but I don't think it's a practical option.  The document-hunting in Wales, England and Malta would take a lot of time and probably money.  It might also fail.  Who knows which 19th century Maltese birth certificates still exist?  (Many archives I imagine were blown into tiny pieces or destroyed by fire during WWII.)  A further possibility is to ask to become Italian.  It seems feasible and, as with Maltese citizenship, there'd be no need to give up my British citizenship.

I think one way or another it will work out for me, but I don't know how difficult or unpleasant the process will be.  Will I be able to retain the same NIE or will I need another one once I'm no longer an EU citizen?  If my NIE changes (or even if it doesn't), what implications are there for my position in the social security system and will there be implications for my beneficiaries in the system?

So, in short, for me Brexit is definitely a worry, but definitely not a cause for despair.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 2, 2016)

I had no idea that Spanish bureaucracy was so awful, JHE. Sounds like a total nightmare. I agree with you that things will work out one way or another for most people and that if you really want to stay, there probably will be a way. Yes, you could always get citizenship - although in the case of British citizenship, May changed the rules last December and made it much more difficult (you now need to apply for a Permanent Resident Card first, which isn't easy) and more expensive. To be honest though, I'm not sure any more that I want to spend over 1500 pounds and swear an oath to the Queen just to stay in a country which I no longer feel all that at home in. I moved here 20 years ago because England was so much more tolerant and forward looking than my home country, but now the tables have turned quite a bit and I'm starting to think it's time to leave. I will miss Britain like mad, but if there really is a hard Brexit like everyone seems to be predicting, I don't think England will be a very pleasant place to be for the next ten years or so.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 2, 2016)

Pingety Pong A reasonable compromise on the name clash


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 2, 2016)

Pingety Pong said:


> I moved here 20 years ago because England was so much more tolerant and forward looking than my home country, but now the tables have turned quite a bit and I'm starting to think it's time to leave. I will miss Britain like mad, but if there really is a hard Brexit like everyone seems to be predicting, I don't think England will be a very pleasant place to be for the next ten years or so.



Don't do that. As the son of an immigrant who moved here 40 years ago, and as someone who voted to leave the EU, I can assure you that there are many people just like myself who will always welcome new arrivals. We just don't want to be a part of a particular set of political institutions. 

There are a lot of scare stories atm about attacks on migrants that have stoked up fear unnecessarily, and whilst the individual stories are horrific and not to be ignored, the overall stats do not indicate that you are now at more risk. Anyone telling you otherwise has an agenda, be it a far right one or a cynical remainist one.

Despite coming here as an economic migrant herself, my mum voted leave as well, and she has like you been shaken by the reporting. But she doesn't need to be worried and neither do you. The vast majority of people want you here, even if a small number of racists temporarily became more vocal around the time of the vote. Don't let the bigots win. You are welcome here.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks ItWillNeverWork, and I do believe that the majority of Brits are still very welcoming. I don't want to leave because I'm worried about racist attacks though. The reason why I'm wanting out is that I'm sick to death of the constant fascist undertones coming from the government and huge parts of the press - take one look at this morning's front pages and tell me you wouldn't want to leave if you had been born abroad. And every time I hear that incredibly arrogant May say that foreign doctors are kindly allowed to stay in Britain until British doctors have been trained up in sufficient numbers etc etc, I'm becoming more and more determined to leave as quickly as possible. If there was any chance of a more liberal government taking over any time soon, I might reconsider, but as it stands, it is Au Revoir, lovely Manchester for me.


----------



## bemused (Oct 5, 2016)

Pingety Pong said:


> Thanks ItWillNeverWork, and I do believe that the majority of Brits are still very welcoming.



I tend to think that the shitlords amongst us are overwhelmed by the average folks who just want to get on with life with the minimum of friction.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 5, 2016)

Pingety Pong said:


> Thanks ItWillNeverWork, and I do believe that the majority of Brits are still very welcoming. I don't want to leave because I'm worried about racist attacks though. The reason why I'm wanting out is that I'm sick to death of the constant fascist undertones coming from the government and huge parts of the press - take one look at this morning's front pages and tell me you wouldn't want to leave if you had been born abroad. And every time I hear that incredibly arrogant May say that foreign doctors are kindly allowed to stay in Britain until British doctors have been trained up in sufficient numbers etc etc, I'm becoming more and more determined to leave as quickly as possible. If there was any chance of a more liberal government taking over any time soon, I might reconsider, but as it stands, it is Au Revoir, lovely Manchester for me.



An Australian who gave up his citizenship for favourable tax status has decreed that UK employers should be ashamed to employ people not born here. Is Mrs May listening? Boris Johnson, born in the US! Jeremy Hunt; wife born in Japan, Nigel Farage; wife and kids are German. Or does that horrid shit Murdoch not mean those people?


----------



## cathal marcs (Oct 5, 2016)

JHE said:


> Insofar as I understand the situation, there are various ways Spain could allow me to continue to work.  One pretty good possibility is that they may grant me permission on the basis that I will have lived and worked six or seven years here and my employer could put in a good word.  She often has to do this for her existing non-EU employees.  This permission could be annual or 5-yearly or eventually indefinite.  Another possibility is that as the spouse of an EU citizen, my right to live and work in Spain could be recognised, but I fear trying this line with the officials would come up against the same sort of shit as when trying to get S's NIE.  A third possibility is that I could try to gain citizenship of a remaining EU country.  That can't be Spanish citizenship because I'd have to be here 10 years to become eligible and would then have to give up British citizenship which I wouldn't want to do.  I'd like to get Maltese citizenship, and in principle I could, but I don't think it's a practical option.  The document-hunting in Wales, England and Malta would take a lot of time and probably money.  It might also fail.  Who knows which 19th century Maltese birth certificates still exist?  (Many archives I imagine were blown into tiny pieces or destroyed by fire during WWII.)  A further possibility is to ask to become Italian.  It seems feasible and, as with Maltese citizenship, there'd be no need to give up my British citizenship.
> 
> .



I'm in a similar boat; I am eligible for both Spanish and Irish citizenship. There are advantages and disavantages with both; on the one hand Irish citizenship will allow me to retain British citizenship. Nevertheless, as you have mentioned what implications will that have for the administration? I can't even imagine how they will be if my original NIE says British citizen and now I am an Irish citizen. The advantage of Spanish citizenship would be voting rights and as I don't see myself living in Letterkenny any time soon that is a big plus. Likewise, although technically EU citizens shouldn't be discriminated against, I tried applying for a grant to do a PHD through la Caixa, but it is only open to Spanish nationals and on trying to apply for it is impossible due to the different letters in NIEs opposed to DNIs, thus not being able to access the application form. The big disadvantage is having to renounce your previous nationality.



In the end, I think it is best to apply for another EU nationality as I am planning on doing oposiciones (official state exams for those not in Spain) next year or in 2 years in Andalusia and I don't want to lose my eligibility.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 8, 2016)

I don't suppose that it'll be particularly problematic going on living and working in Spain, well no more than it is now. I deal with argumentative Spanish officialdom all the time and find that it often works by saying "I am not legally a  foreigner, I am a communitarian so you don't have any alternative but to do whatever this bureaucratic process is without making me produce a document that I don't have. Go and ask your boss if I'm right".  That's not going to work for much longer. Although it's not just the practicalities that affect me.

The issue for me is as a European citizen, which I profoundly feel myself to be,  I have increasingly had these rights since 1993; I don't want to go back to being graciously conceded certain things and not others by the inconsistent Spanish authorities. Which is how things were as Spain integrated into the community. 

These rights and responsibilities that I have gradually accrued since 1993 are apparently going to be stripped  from me. The almost final  step was going to be a voter in national elections  where after all I live and work: taxation with representation. 

For the moment only I am something that after Brexit I won't be. I'll wake up one of these mornings with a totally different status in a country where I have lived since 1992. It'll be awkward on a practical level and deeply unsettling emotionally.

On top of that, I am being unmade a European citizen by a vote that I wasn't even allowed to take part in! 

I'm tempted to take up Spanish nationality. To go on being what I feel myself to be. That  would mean having two passports, not the same as dual nationality.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I don't suppose that it'll be particularly problematic going on living and working in Spain, well no more than it is now. I deal with argumentative Spanish officialdom all the time and find that it often works by saying "I am not legally a  foreigner, I am a communitarian so you don't have any alternative but to do whatever this bureaucratic process is without making me produce a document that I don't have. Go and ask your boss if I'm right".  That's not going to work for much longer. Although it's not just the practicalities that affect me.
> 
> The issue for me is as a European citizen, which I profoundly feel myself to be,  I have increasingly had these rights since 1993; I don't want to go back to being graciously conceded certain things and not others by the inconsistent Spanish authorities. Which is how things were as Spain integrated into the community.
> 
> ...


communitarian doesn't mean what you think it does


----------



## J Ed (Oct 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> communitarian doesn't mean what you think it does



You are thinking of the Bookchin stuff. It means something different in Spain. C_omunitario, _which I suppose is basically just communitarian in English I don't know how else you would translate it, refers to people who are from countries which are either members of the EU, EEA or Switzerland etc as opposed to people who are not from those countries who face considerably more legal hurdles.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 8, 2016)

It's a rotten Spanglish translation of "Soy comunitario". I probably should have written "I am a citizen of a member state of the European community" but I chose to run the risk that somebody might deliberately misconstrue my meaning and pick me up on my knowledge of the history of utopian socialism.  A big mistake on my part.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> It's a rotten Spanglish translation of "Soy comunitario". I probably should have written "I am a citizen of a member state of the European community" but I chose to run the risk that somebody might deliberately misconstrue my meaning and pick me up on my knowledge of the history of utopian socialism.  A big mistake on my part.


Yeh. But I didn't misconstrue your meaning. It is clear I didn't misconstrue your meaning. Don't talk such tosh.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 8, 2016)

You're right of course. Tosh is my third language.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> You're right of course. Tosh is my third language.


Perhaps for the next 26 months you could say EU citizen, which has the benefits of being readily understood and fewer letters than the other c word


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

J Ed said:


> You are thinking of the Bookchin stuff. It means something different in Spain. C_omunitario, _which I suppose is basically just communitarian in English I don't know how else you would translate it, refers to people who are from countries which are either members of the EU, EEA or Switzerland etc as opposed to people who are not from those countries who face considerably more legal hurdles.


No, I am thinking of barmby


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 8, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Perhaps for the next 26 months you could say EU citizen, which has the benefits of being readily understood and fewer letters than the other c word



I shall take your timely advice in all my future dealings with the matter in English. I suppose the beauty of 'comunitario' is that it has exactly the same advantages over "ciudadano de la CE", though neither is exactly terse.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2016)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I shall take your timely advice in all my future dealings with the matter in English. I suppose the beauty of 'comunitario' is that it has exactly the same advantages over "ciudadano de la CE", though neither is exactly terse.


Do what you will


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2016)

I find it irritating politicians saying what people voted for when they voted for brexit. What people voted for was to leave the EU. That was the clear and only question on the ballot paper hence that is what they voted for.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I find it irritating politicians saying what people voted for when they voted for brexit. What people voted for was to leave the EU. That was the clear and only question on the ballot paper hence that is what they voted for.



Damn straight.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 9, 2016)

Fortunately I am entitled to EU citizenship no matter what and am already brushing up on my French, once Article 50 is started I shall seriously start applying for jobs in France, and probably Ireland to be on the safe side. I suspect millions will be trying to leave, as the economy collapses further.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> Fortunately I am entitled to EU citizenship no matter what and am already brushing up on my French, once Article 50 is started I shall seriously start applying for jobs in France, and probably Ireland to be on the safe side. I suspect millions will be trying to leave, as the economy collapses further.


That's right. Millions fleeing and a collapsing economy. Not a _news_ sort of person are you sherman?


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 9, 2016)

....yeah the good times are really rolling in France...

www.ft.com/content/France’s economic woes in charts


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 9, 2016)

Oh how I long for the liberal and tolerant attitude of the French state.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Oh how I long for the liberal and tolerant attitude of the French state.


Drink wine outside too. And kids and that.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 9, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> That's right. Millions fleeing and a collapsing economy. Not a _news_ sort of person are you sherman?



It will over a period of years like in the Eighties. I don't care how liberal the French state. I would prefer Denmark or Sweden but I don't speak their languages, I realise there are English language opportunities though and may head there. For me though it is about the European ideal, I want to see and be a part of a USE not a pale imitation conservative answer to Cuba.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 9, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> It will over a period of years like in the Eighties. I don't care how liberal the French state. I would prefer Denmark or Sweden but I don't speak their languages, I realise there are English language opportunities though and may head there. For me though it is about the European ideal, I want to see and be a part of a USE not a pale imitation conservative answer to Cuba.


Where millions fled and the economy collapsed. Was it you that was on about 'political illiterates?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> Fortunately I am entitled to EU citizenship no matter what and am already brushing up on my French, once Article 50 is started I shall seriously start applying for jobs in France, and probably Ireland to be on the safe side. I suspect millions will be trying to leave, as the economy collapses further.


As soon as they hear you're coming perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> It will over a period of years like in the Eighties. I don't care how liberal the French state. I would prefer Denmark or Sweden but I don't speak their languages, I realise there are English language opportunities though and may head there. For me though it is about the European ideal, I want to see and be a part of a USE not a pale imitation conservative answer to Cuba.


Over a period of years the sun will expand and engulf the earth.


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 9, 2016)

...come to think of it hard Brexit and a strong Euro / weak GBP is going to be something of a bomb under the Irish economy aswell given the trade relationship between the 2 countries...


----------



## mod (Oct 9, 2016)

We got far fewer euros for out £1000 on Friday than we would have a few months ago. 

As a result our holiday to Spain next week is gonna be noticeably more expensive. 

Nice one Boris you fucking twat.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 9, 2016)

mod said:


> Nice one Boris you fucking twat.



If anyone fancies a politically-themed earworm as they go to sleep tonight, this works pretty well to the tune of Nice One Cyril.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2016)

mod said:


> We got far fewer euros for out £1000 on Friday than we would have a few months ago.
> 
> As a result our holiday to Spain next week is gonna be noticeably more expensive.
> 
> Nice one Boris you fucking twat.


Knock round at his and demand the difference.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 9, 2016)

Urban should do a whip-around for mod.


----------



## mod (Oct 10, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Urban should do a whip-around for mod.



That would be very kind. Thank you.

acc: 21697867
sc: 01-02-64


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2016)

mod said:


> That would be very kind. Thank you.
> 
> acc: 21697867
> sc: 01-02-64


You are Dr. Bakare Tunde, the cousin of Nigerian Astronaut, AICMFP.


----------



## ffsear (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm going to Vegas on a stag in March and its progressively got a lot more expensive since we booked it.

Flip side,  If I win big,  i'll get more £££ when I change it up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 10, 2016)

ffsear said:


> I'm going to Vegas on a stag


wouldn't it be quicker to take a plane?


----------



## mauvais (Oct 10, 2016)

mod said:


> That would be very kind. Thank you.
> 
> acc: 21697867
> sc: 01-02-64


Bad details 

Given the money to a donkey sanctuary now.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 12, 2016)

PC components have got expensive 

I need an upgrade for my apparently failing machine and now it costs maybe 30% more for the same stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 12, 2016)

A friend has gone to New York and it wasn't even worth me asking her to bring stuff back


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2016)

Ironic that this product is one of those pulled from the shelves...







Ironic? You say.
So....say it aloud.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 12, 2016)

Tray-em-ay


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 12, 2016)

the advert people said trezoomay


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Tray-em-ay


FFS you middle class folk with your fancy foreign talk.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> the advert people said trezoomay


Warmer


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 12, 2016)

oh I _see_, treyser-may, yes it is all clear now


----------



## mauvais (Oct 12, 2016)

brogdale said:


> FFS you middle class folk with your fancy foreign talk.


It's French you maniac. Or at least pidgin French.

TRESemmé - Wikipedia


> The brand name is a phonetic translation of "well-loved" in French, (très-aimé)


Although if you get _really _drunk I suppose you can turn the sound into 'Theresa May'. Never the meaning though.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 12, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's French you maniac. Or at least pidgin French.
> 
> TRESemmé - Wikipedia
> Although if you get _really _drunk I suppose you can turn the sound into 'Theresa May'. Never the meaning though.


Apols. My previous post should have had a


----------



## bimble (Oct 12, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Ironic that this product is one of those pulled from the shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pulled from what shelves ? Superdrug's ? Say it isn't so! That brand makes really giant bottles of hair conditioner for 3.99, it's a staple, an essential, like bread and razor blades.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

Tesco pulls Marmite from online store amid Brexit price row with Unilever


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> Pulled from what shelves ? Superdrug's ? Say it isn't so! That brand makes really giant bottles of hair conditioner for 3.99, it's a staple, an essential, like bread and razor blades.


You need to revisit your essentials: bread goes with butter, not razor blades


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

"_Now is.._."


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

This is *Brexageddon*, now.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tesco-is-running-out-of-marmite-pot-noodles.347866/


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> https://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/tesco-is-running-out-of-marmite-pot-noodles.347866/


That's 'General'. This is politics.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


>


What?


----------



## andysays (Oct 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Tesco pulls Marmite from online store amid Brexit price row with Unilever





> One of Britain’s biggest supermarkets is running low on everyday household items after Tesco refused to bow to demands from a major conglomerate to raise prices in the wake of the Brexit vote. Tesco is locked in a standoff with Unilever, which owns brands including PG Tips, Ben & Jerry’s ice cream and Persil, after the company demanded price rises of 10 per cent, blaming the falling value of the pound.



So is it really because of Brexit, or is it actually (again) about Brexit being used as an excuse?

Capitalists gonna capitalise...


----------



## inva (Oct 13, 2016)

andysays said:


> So is it really because of Brexit, or is it actually (again) about Brexit being used as an excuse?


are the two things really distinct?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2016)

I was speaking to a neighbour who told me he was selling his other flat and the sale collapsed the day after the referendum ,he eventually sold it at £25000 less than before the referendum. There is a but ,it was a half million + flat so #firstworldproblem


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

The effect this has had on house prices is the only thing I reckon is a definite positive. But then I'm not one of the people with a massive mortgage who might lose their home as a result.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Tray-em-ay


if an "s" comes before a vowel in french then you sound it. trez-eh-may.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2016)

AS YOU WOULD KNOW IF IT WASNT FOR BREXIT


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> AS YOU WOULD KNOW IF IT WASNT FOR BREXIT


----------



## mauvais (Oct 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> if an "s" comes before a vowel in french then you sound it. trez-eh-may.


It's two separate words combined. So no.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's two separate words combined. So no.


It makes no difference whether it's part of the same word. If a french person was saying it, or someone who could speak french properly, then the "s" would be sounded.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 13, 2016)

i wouldn't be being a dick about it if
a) I wasn't 100% sure i was right and 
b) you hadn't already been a dick about it ha


----------



## mauvais (Oct 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> It makes no difference whether it's part of the same word. If a french person was saying it, or someone who could speak french properly, then the "s" would be sounded.


If you have two words, and you remove the space, then you would carry on saying them as two words. Unless you were clinically insane, and a murderer. ESPECIALLYsince ONEof THEMis INuppercase. 
Eye-nuppercase, is it? NO.

Now, I would normally feel the need to point out that I'm not taking this quite as po-facedly seriously as the written word might suggest.

But I won't, because that _is _what Brexit has done to me.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

andysays said:


> So is it really because of Brexit, or is it actually (again) about Brexit being used as an excuse?
> 
> Capitalists gonna capitalise...



I think it's the yeast of our worries to be honest.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> I think it's the yeast of our worries to be honest.....


small beer really


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Now, I would normally feel the need to point out that I'm not taking this quite as po-facedly seriously as the written word might suggest.


i don't know why, no one would take your protestation seriously


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> I think it's the yeast of our worries to be honest.....


Only an idiot would attempt to extract humour from this spreading chaos.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Only an idiot would attempt to extract humour from this spreading chaos.


you'd hop so anyway


----------



## hot air baboon (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> The effect this has had on house prices is the only thing I reckon is a definite positive. But then I'm not one of the people with a massive mortgage who might lose their home as a result.



why would you lose your home ?   negative equity maybe - might be an idea to take out a very long fixed rate mortgage


----------



## ffsear (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> The effect this has had on house prices is the only thing I reckon is a definite positive. But then I'm not one of the people with a massive mortgage who might lose their home as a result.



??
Whats happened to house prices then?  Also interest rates have gone down!


----------



## Libertad (Oct 13, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Only an idiot would attempt to extract humour from this spreading chaos.



Idiot.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

ffsear said:


> ??
> Whats happened to house prices then?  Also interest rates have gone down!


I'm no expert! Far as I know what's happened is that the toppest end of house prices have gone down quite significantly, which is having a knock on effect .
Also people are not buying & selling because of all the uncertainty, so there's a glut of properties for rent at the moment, meaning renters can make offers which landlords will take instead of leaving it empty.

On the other hand, maybe the currency crashing will make buying property here even more attractive to international investors, 20% off !


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Tray-em-ay


In French, if the next word starts with a vowel, you pronounce the s in the word before.

ETA: shit, hadn't noticed there was a whole extra page.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 13, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Idiot.



I wear the badge with honour.


----------



## andysays (Oct 13, 2016)

inva said:


> are the two things really distinct?



Yes, they are.

In this case it's about two multi-national capitalist entities attempting to compete with each other in ways favourable to them, something which happened before the Brexit vote and which will continue to happen even if/when Brexit has actually taken place.

The fact that it's being done in the context of the falling level of the pound after the Brexit vote doesn't change the basic capitalist dynamic - all economic actors try to do what's to their advantage, mostly by fucking others over, or they get fucked over themselves.

Wake up and smell the Marmite...


----------



## ffsear (Oct 13, 2016)

‏@paddypower
"I can get you Marmite, son. Been collecting it for years. I knew this day would come. But it's gonna cost ya." #Marmitegate


----------



## inva (Oct 13, 2016)

andysays said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> In this case it's about two multi-national capitalist entities attempting to compete with each other in ways favourable to them, something which happened before the Brexit vote and which will continue to happen even if/when Brexit has actually taken place.
> 
> ...


so in other words, for capital, Unilever in this case, brexit is felt as a compelling 'reason' as well as being an 'excuse' behind which is the expression an underlying dynamic. The two seem to me to be the superficial signs of the same thing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 13, 2016)

'when did you last taste marmite?'


----------



## brogdale (Oct 13, 2016)

Admit it, you thought that was tea she was pouring.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 5, 2016)

Now, when I hear the wildly over used term "Will of The British People" I feel the urge to kill


----------



## Poi E (Nov 5, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Now, when I hear the wildly over used term "Will of The British People" I feel the urge to kill



Lots of people feel this way, no doubt.


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 5, 2016)

hey my mortage went down £40 this month!

i can now afford 5 more Euros on my next holiday


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 21, 2016)

My mum was going to emigrate to France. Now she's moving in with me. 

Nice one, Cuntservatives.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 21, 2016)

Well as I don't live in the UK and was daft enough to leave 50K in Sterling I guess I'm about 10K down in less than six months so far.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 21, 2016)

I found a 20 euro note on my shelf yesterday 

I'm going to keep it a few years then buy a house.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 21, 2016)

£ has improved against € post Trump. When Italians vote the 'wrong' way in their referendum & their banks implode soon after watch the masters of the universe all buying into 'safe' £s.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 21, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> £ has improved against € post Trump. When Italians vote the 'wrong' way in their referendum & their banks implode soon after watch the masters of the universe all buying into 'safe' £s.


European banks by themselves are a bigger risk than any idiocy the voters indulge in. If it gets bumpy again the likely safe haven are Dollars and Swiss Francs where my money mostly is. Even Trump can't sink the Dollar, at least that's the theory, inshallah.

Sterling has been in decline for ages Brexit just steepened fall a bit.


----------



## CrabbedOne (Nov 21, 2016)

On Mainly Macro Brexit and Sterling

Blames a vast property bubble and The City for Sterling holding up to the extent it has. Of course this isn't that bad if you are living in the UK; skinnier Toblerones excepted. The Euro being undervalued for their export driven economy rather suits the thrifty Germans. It's Swiss business that moans about the high Swiss Franc.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 21, 2016)

I think the 70p = 1€ of last yr made Europe a bargain for UK tourists. I went on a day trip 'beer run' to Calais last week & with around 86p = 1€ things a tripper might buy in France are as cheap or cheaper than UK.  Beer was around £6.50 for 24x25cl bottles. Wine was still well under UK prices & looking at general food prices in supermarket, again all much the same as UK prices. Dinner cost no more than a UK pub lunch. My mate filled his car with diesel at less than £1/litre. House prices are still much cheaper than southern UK prices as well. So I think all this talk of £ 'collapse' against € is probably just brexit denier speak.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2016)

70p wasn't all that much of a bargain in recent historical terms.

None of that stuff is new - much of what you've just described was far more the case ten years ago.

Also Brexit has brought the euro down too, so a better comparison would be the dollar pre-Trump. Sterling has taken a big hit and no amount of anecdotes will undo that. The only mitigation is that it might have been overpriced to begin with.


----------



## mauvais (Nov 21, 2016)

CrabbedOne said:


> On Mainly Macro Brexit and Sterling
> 
> Blames a vast property bubble and The City for Sterling holding up to the extent it has.


I think there's merit to the two arguments in there but on this I'm a pessimist and I think the reality is worse: it's not going to be a catalyst for a rebalancing away from financial services, other than by virtue of them taking a bigger hit than the rest. The government will try and repair the broken financial sector, not move on from it, and it won't be particularly successful either. Either way it's unlikely that anything else is going to get a look in. Why would it, why now? There's been plenty of opportunities to do so already.


----------



## collectordave (Jan 14, 2017)

Actual effects of Brexit so far?

Moved to central Portugal. Bought house and two acres of land. Savings on council tax allows me to take my wife out at least three to four times a month so better relations there. Savings on cost of living allowing me to save money again instead of losing it to the British tax system.

Taken out some private medical insurance at less than half the cost of the same in Britain. Keeping in mind that I will have to review that as Brexit progresses (EHIC and NHS bad management).

Able to afford diesel for my car as prices seem to be about 20% less than UK, the prices also follow the barrel price, so oil price on news drops, price at pump drops within a day or two.

Looking into Portuguese income tax to see if it is better to move investments\pensions, I suspect it will be better to move what I can.

Heating bill for winter less than 10% of same in UK so happy there.

Many more all around the cost of living.

Downsides

A little saddened to see the pound collapsing against the Euro.

The cost of Danish bacon here is a little high as it is supplied through Britain, looking to get Bacon from Denmark direct, but I have also found some of the cured meats here are just about the same.

HP brown sauce is difficult to find, but thanks to Amazon.eu  I now buy trays of the stuff and it is delivered to my door strangly cheaper than in the UK same for marmite.


----------



## collectordave (Jan 14, 2017)

ffsear said:


> "I can get you Marmite, son. Been collecting it for years. I knew this day would come. But it's gonna cost ya."




Amazon.eu no problem in the EU. Maybe a problem in UK after Brexit?


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2017)

That little story doesn't make sense.  If the pound collapses, the value of your income collapses too, if you move somewhere else and still get paid in Sterling.


----------



## collectordave (Jan 14, 2017)

kabbes said:


> That little story doesn't make sense.



Checked my little story and cannot find where it does not make sense. Laid out my thoughts below:-


Moved to central Portugal. Bought house and two acres of land. Savings on council tax allows me to take my wife out at least three to four times a month so better relations there. Savings on cost of living allowing me to save money again instead of losing it to the British tax system.

1. Savings on council tax? In Uk I was paying nearly £200 a month for a three bedroomed flat. In Portugal I am paying 70 euros a year! Now that makes sense to me.
2. Taking the wife out when possible. Makes wife happier and the old saying "Happy wife happy life" is quite true. So that also makes sense.
3. Cost of living? Electric is about the same cost as UK. Weekly shop down to about 70 Euros in Uk £90. So that makes sense to me.

Taken out some private medical insurance at less than half the cost of the same in Britain. Keeping in mind that I will have to review that as Brexit progresses (EHIC and NHS bad management).

1. private medical insurance in UK £200 a month. In Portugal 48 euros a month. Saving again makes sense to me.
2. Reviewing the situation as Brexit progresses also makes sense to me nothing stays the same forever.

Able to afford diesel for my car as prices seem to be about 20% less than UK, the prices also follow the barrel price, so oil price on news drops, price at pump drops within a day or two.

1. I enjoy dring my car, with the lower prices here I can drive it more. Portugals policy on renewable energy helps enormously here. They went four days in 2016 on nothing but renewables, they have also driven down their reliance on fossil fuels by over 40% in the last few years slowly divorcing themselves from hikes in oil prices. Now that also makes sense to me.

Looking into Portuguese income tax to see if it is better to move investments\pensions, I suspect it will be better to move what I can.

1. My investments etc are in £sterling at the moment they do not all have to be. Some can be moved to what is now, to me, a more stable Euro that will stabilise part of my income.
2. Returns on investments in UK are taxed in the UK. If Portuguese tax is cheaper makes sense to move them to EU and pay less tax. Makes sense.

Heating bill for winter less than 10% of same in UK so happy there.

1. Need to keep warm when it is cold. Reducing my heating bill is a big saving. Also makes sense.

All in all the pound has to collapse a long way before there are any serious consequences to my standard of living. Another point of course is that with the land I can now harvest my own olive oil,  apples, oranges, pears, sweet chestnuts and just about any vegetable I care to grow so driving down my cost of living even more and in the case of olive oil and chestnuts raising my standard of living.

Hope I have covered all the points if not please elaborate on what does not make sense.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 14, 2017)

collectordave said:


> Actual effects of Brexit so far?
> 
> Moved to central Portugal. Bought house and two acres of land. Savings on council tax allows me to take my wife out at least three to four times a month so better relations there. Savings on cost of living allowing me to save money again instead of losing it to the British tax system.
> 
> ...





collectordave said:


> Checked my little story and cannot find where it does not make sense. Laid out my thoughts below:-
> 
> 
> Moved to central Portugal. Bought house and two acres of land. Savings on council tax allows me to take my wife out at least three to four times a month so better relations there. Savings on cost of living allowing me to save money again instead of losing it to the British tax system.
> ...


----------



## collectordave (Jan 14, 2017)

Hmm!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 14, 2017)

It's made me here the phrase "short term pain for long term gain" 873 times


----------



## Reno (Jan 14, 2017)

My Brexit exit:

After 33 years in London, last month I sold my flat and moved to Berlin. Brexit isn't the only reason but it was the last straw. After having spent all my adult life in the U.K. as a European/German who thought he'd contributed to the country, I felt genuinely traumatised and betrayed by Brexit.

In the end it looks like it's been a blessing in disguise though.

Turns out that thanks to the insanity of the London property market, my once undesirable flat had become fashionable and had more than doubled in value since I bought it a decade ago. From the sale I'm currently in the process of cash-buying a flat which is both larger and far cheaper in Berlin. This means that unlike in London, I will now live rent and mortgage free for the rest of my life. The only fucker is that had the value of the pound not dropped so low, I would even have more money left over to help me get on my feet with a job etc.  I'll still have enough money to survive for a year without work if necessary.

I've never had that much money and I wouldn't have been able to survive for much longer in London. This is now enabling me to start a new life in a place where I think I will be a lot more happy. Berlin is a hell of a lot more fun than London these days and it's far cheaper.

I will miss my friends but not much else. I used to love it here but don't like the city London has become anymore. And I'm not going to hang around till this fucking government chucks me out or graciously allows me to stay, after I've paid my tax and insurance for over three decades there and then didn't give me a say in what happens to foreigners like myself. I used to feel very ambivalent about being German, now I've never been so glad that I am German.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 15, 2017)

nm


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 18, 2017)

Reno said:


> My Brexit exit:
> 
> After 33 years in London, last month I sold my flat and moved to Berlin. Brexit isn't the only reason but it was the last straw. After having spent all my adult life in the U.K. as a European/German who thought he'd contributed to the country, I felt genuinely traumatised and betrayed by Brexit.
> 
> ...


Good luck! Your story has a touch of George Webber about it.
Just out of curiosity, what was it about London that you used to love and what don't you like about it now?


----------



## Old Spark (Jan 18, 2017)

May needs to step up say old scrotes.


Hundreds of thousands of retired Britons in EU 'may be forced to return'


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> Good luck! Your story has a touch of George Webber about it.
> Just out of curiosity, what was it about London that you used to love and what don't you like about it now?


I came to London in the early 80s, just in the post punk period and culturally it was the centre of the world as far as I was concerned. One thing I used to love about London was its diverse queer scene, which is now almost dead. In the last two years, two thirds of the queer places worth going to have closed. The scene has mostly been killed be real estate greed. London used to be affordable and various alternative scenes thrived, now it's insanely overpriced and I see nothing but chain businesses in the streets. Berlin is fucking amazing in comparison and it still is as as exciting and fun as London was back then. I may be in my 50s but I'm not ready to stop dancing yet.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 18, 2017)

Reno said:


> I came to London in the early 80s, just in the post punk period and culturally it was the centre of the world as far as I was concerned. One thing I used to love about London was its diverse queer scene, which is now almost dead. In the last two years, two thirds of the queer places worth going to have closed. The scene has mostly been killed be real estate greed. London used to be affordable and various alternative scenes thrived, now it's insanely overpriced and I see nothing but chain businesses in the streets. Berlin is fucking amazing in comparison and it still is as as exciting and fun as London was back then. I may be in my 50s but I'm not ready to stop dancing yet.


I came to London in the early 90s. I am finding myself increasingly nostalgic for then. Partly me getting old no doubt, but the squatting scene from then is now entirely gone. It was also diverse and dynamic. Fuck, Hackney's just been fucking killed off. Spaces have closed. The place has been stolen from us. And it's quite scary how quickly it's happened.


----------



## pocketscience (Jan 18, 2017)

Reno said:


> I came to London in the early 80s, just in the post punk period and culturally it was the centre of the world as far as I was concerned. One thing I used to love about London was its diverse queer scene, which is now almost dead. In the last two years, two thirds of the queer places worth going to have closed. The scene has mostly been killed be real estate greed. London used to be affordable and various alternative scenes thrived, now it's insanely overpriced and I see nothing but chain businesses in the streets. Berlin is fucking amazing in comparison and it still is as as exciting and fun as London was back then. I may be in my 50s but I'm not ready to stop dancing yet.


It could be a very shrewd financial move on your part. If, as many are predicting, we get a catastrophic Brexit, the sharks that have driven the real estate greed will be out of London in a flash and probably head off to Berlin... You'll see the price of your new flat double again in no time.
As I say, I hope it works out.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2017)

Reno said:


> My Brexit exit:
> 
> After 33 years in London, last month I sold my flat and moved to Berlin. Brexit isn't the only reason but it was the last straw. After having spent all my adult life in the U.K. as a European/German who thought he'd contributed to the country, I felt genuinely traumatised and betrayed by Brexit.
> 
> ...


Britain is that bit shitter without you Reno, as is London - sorry to see you go. 
Best of luck with the new start - I'm sure it'll be wonderful.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2017)

pocketscience said:


> It could be a very shrewd financial move on your part. If, as many are predicting, we get a catastrophic Brexit, the sharks that have driven the real estate greed will be out of London in a flash and probably head off to Berlin... You'll see the price of your new flat double again in no time.
> As I say, I hope it works out.


I really hope Berlin doesn't get ruined by the type of rampant greed which has made London loose its sparkle. There is gentrification here as well, but as it's not a major business hub and because of massive unemployment, it's not as advanced as London. Unlike London Berlin also has anti-gentrification laws in place. I've never been after money and I bought my London flat because it worked out cheaper than renting. Financially I just got a lucky break the one time I really needed it. I'd rather Berlin stays interesting, than my flat going massively up in value.


----------



## Reno (Jan 18, 2017)

ska invita said:


> Britain is that bit shitter without you Reno, as is London - sorry to see you go.
> Best of luck with the new start - I'm sure it'll be wonderful.


Thank you, that is very kind. I'm still staying in temporary accommodation and I'm currently job- and friendless here, so it's not going to be all walking on clouds, but I'll get there. Despite the financial windfall it is daunting to start over at 53. But I'm glad I'm here and the latest Brexit news from the U.K. are not encouraging.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2017)

It is beginning to affect me in ways I don't really want to think about too much yet. It will all blow over!


----------



## SovietArmy (Jan 18, 2017)

I little scare I am living 15 years in UK and I am from east europe I think we have to pay for private health care.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jan 18, 2017)

SovietArmy said:


> I little scare I am living 15 years in UK and I am from east europe I think we have to pay for private health care.



What are you basing that thought on?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm going to New York next month and its going to make everything a bit more expensive.


----------



## SovietArmy (Jan 18, 2017)

Guardian published some sort of stories and why British pensions has to come back from Spain.  Looks ugly to me.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I'm noticing price increases across many of the brands in the supermarket, thats nice to deal with.


I'll be going away next month and no doubt I'll be losing out on the exchange rate.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 20, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Well I'm noticing price increases across many of the brands in the supermarket, thats nice to deal with.


this seems to be a continuation of a foul plot by supermarkets to put up the price of food over time. i can remember when you could get a packet of pasta for 30p, now it's more than double that in many supermarkets, and this underhand practice seems to have started long before brexit was a glint in anyone's eye. it's as though the supermarkets have been working on this for a long long time.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> this seems to be a continuation of a foul plot by supermarkets to put up the price of food over time. i can remember when you could get a packet of pasta for 30p, now it's more than double that in many supermarkets, and this underhand practice seems to have started long before brexit was a glint in anyone's eye. it's as though the supermarkets have been working on this for a long long time.



It's like they're pumping air or something into the prices to make them bigger. I wonder if this phenomenon has a name?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2017)

Raheem said:


> It's like they're pumping air or something into the prices to make them bigger. I wonder if this phenomenon has a name?


Ballooning


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2017)

i just got delivery of my new british passport. It has this ye olde maritime themed drawing on the inside front cover. WTF is that about?
I know the silly words about how the Queen requires I be protected where'er I may roam has always been there but the drawing stinks of our great nation's bygone days of ruling the waves. Is this a post-brexit passport ?


----------



## kebabking (Feb 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> i just got delivery of my new british passport. It has this ye olde maritime themed drawing on the inside front cover. WTF is that about?
> I know the silly words about how the Queen requires I be protected where'er I may roam has always been there but the drawing stinks of our great nation's bygone days of ruling the waves. Is this a post-brexit passport ?
> 
> View attachment 99837



I'm rather disappointed that the writing isn't imposed on an illustration of two crossed dead Frenchmen on a mound of dead Frenchmen.

#notwhatwevotedfor


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

When I renewed my photocard driving licence a couple of years ago, it came with the European flag printed on the back. When my Mother had to update hers last winter(pre-Brexit), it came with the Union Jack(butchers' apron) on it.


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2017)

my new passport has patriotic pictures all the way through, a different one on each page.
 But it still says European Union on the front cover.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 2, 2017)

bimble said:


> my new passport has patriotic pictures all the way through, a different one on each page.
> But it still says European Union on the front cover.


Why wouldn't it? We're still in the EU


----------



## bimble (Feb 2, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Why wouldn't it? We're still in the EU


You're right. We're still in it for a bit. 
The passport will last till 2027, maybe it will be a historic reminder of an entity that once existed by then.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 3, 2017)

bimble said:


> You're right. We're still in it for a bit.
> The passport will last till 2027, maybe it will be a historic reminder of an entity that once existed by then.



Do you mean the UK or the possibility of foreign travel?


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 3, 2017)

bimble said:


> You're right. We're still in it for a bit.
> The passport will last till 2027, maybe it will be a historic reminder of an entity that once existed by then.



Not sure it'll last until 2027, the Brexiters-in-chief are practically wetting themselves in excitement over the prospect of being able to restore blue passports, wouldn't surprise me if they tried to phase out all the EU ones by 2020.


----------



## bimble (Feb 3, 2017)

Yossarian said:


> Not sure it'll last until 2027, the Brexiters-in-chief are practically wetting themselves in excitement over the prospect of being able to restore blue passport, wouldn't surprise me if they tried to phase out all the EU ones by 2020.


oh. 
Fellow Tory Andrew Rosindell said: “It’s a matter of identity.
“Having the pink European passports has been a humiliation.
“I totally back The Sun’s campaign.".

I'm not going through that again, all the fun of going through security at the airport with nothing on the other side but a massively overpriced little book with drawings of the queen in.


----------



## Yossarian (Feb 3, 2017)

Though I guess the question of whether British EU passports will be valid EU passports after 2019 is for the EU to decide, not Britain, I'll probably end up joining a mad rush to renew mine within months of the deadline in case Brussels decides to be cool about it and let them stay valid until they expire.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm very tempted to get an Irish passport, which I am entitled to. Or a Cypriot one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 3, 2017)

Fuck the queen and fuck patriotism


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 3, 2017)

.


----------



## Reno (Feb 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Fuck the queen[...]


I'm not into granny sex.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 7, 2017)

My passport expires this year, if I renew it will I get a blue cover and licence to shoot foreigns?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2017)

Why is Ireland so eager to hand out passports to pretty much anyone who asks? What's in it for them?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Why is Ireland so eager to hand out passports to pretty much anyone who asks? What's in it for them?


everyone who asks who has at least one irish grandparent. 

so fortunately for the irish that's you out i hope.


----------



## yield (Feb 7, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Why is Ireland so eager to hand out passports to pretty much anyone who asks? What's in it for them?


tiny train world


----------



## Old Spark (Feb 7, 2017)

Labour voters could live with soft brexit says toryboy pollster.


If you think Corbyn’s wrong on Labour’s Brexit policy, voters say otherwise | Anthony Wells


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 7, 2017)

ireland always joked its population were bred for export. now they are net importers


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone who asks who has at least one irish grandparent.
> 
> so fortunately for the irish that's you out i hope.


It's a little wider than that; if your not-born-in-Ireland parent had already claimed citizenship before you were born it can go back to great-grandparent level.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It's a little wider than that; if your not-born-in-Ireland parent had already claimed citizenship before you were born it can go back to great-grandparent level.
> 
> View attachment 100063


Fortunately pa has claimed so it's moot


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 8, 2017)

It's been a while since I was politically active and longer since I was did more edgy arrestable stuff.

The last time I would have been prepared to go to prison for anti-government activities was when Labour wanted to foist the ID card / database state on us. I generally know how to avoid arrest and what to do if I am. None this is about trying to look "hard" or edgy. Nor is it reckless.

I'm out of juice and focus for a bunch of reasons, but I am being very public that if this or future governments try to deport any of my European friends, colleagues or comrades they will have to get through me first.

There will be 100,000s like me. We will use non violent direct action, civil disobedience and the law at every opportunity. We will turn any such aspirations into an absolute quagmire.

It could well be that it doesn't happen, but monoculturalist authoritarianism is having a good time at the moment so we need to have this kind of thing in mind.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 8, 2017)

bimble said:


> oh.
> Fellow Tory Andrew Rosindell said: “It’s a matter of identity.
> “Having the pink European passports has been a humiliation.
> “I totally back The Sun’s campaign.".
> ...


motherfuckers stole my passport at the ferry crossing. Took it. Thats 90 quid I won't get back. One of them ones where you know the copper is in the wrong but theres fuck all you can do about it because he has the uniform and burly m8s


----------



## Raheem (Feb 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> It's a little wider than that; if your not-born-in-Ireland parent had already claimed citizenship before you were born it can go back to great-grandparent level.
> 
> View attachment 100063



Looks like an anchor kid will do it. Useful to know.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 13, 2017)

Brexit Big Lie: UK Could Have Reduced EU Immigration by 82% Under EU Rules | naked capitalism

post coital brex read there.


----------



## Old Spark (Feb 13, 2017)

Britons living in the EU face Brexit backlash, leaked paper warns

And so it could but lets all keep calm.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure where else to post this...
I was just looking to see if its going to be necessary to get a work visa to play or dj in europe - obviously not deicided yet, but a real possibility - only article i could find
Why Brexit is not music to the ears of British bands touring Europe
Will be the case the other way around too (European acts coming to the UK) I expect...thats shit

Bad news for festivals like Dimensions or Sun & Bass


----------



## lefteri (Mar 3, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Brexit Big Lie: UK Could Have Reduced EU Immigration by 82% Under EU Rules | naked capitalism
> 
> post coital brex read there.



Ironically that site, naked capitalism, shows a banner ad for share trading software!


----------



## General Veers (Mar 7, 2017)

I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people from a big chunk of middle class people who identify themselves as lefties.  Conversely it's a bit more quiet in town now, there's less scrapping about which Polish football team has the best firm and the amount of empty Tyskie lager cans around the bus station has reduced significantly.  I even heard that local firms are actually starting to consider local people for jobs where they were brought up.  Fancy that.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people from a big chunk of middle class people who identify themselves as lefties.  Conversely it's a bit more quiet in town now, there's less scrapping about which Polish football team has the best firm and the amount of empty Tyskie lager cans around the bus station has reduced significantly.  I even heard that local firms are actually starting to consider local people for jobs where they were brought up.  Fancy that.



General Bollocks more like.


----------



## General Veers (Mar 7, 2017)

OK, keep whining.  48% boo hoo etc.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people from a big chunk of middle class people who identify themselves as lefties.  Conversely it's a bit more quiet in town now, there's less scrapping about which Polish football team has the best firm and the amount of empty Tyskie lager cans around the bus station has reduced significantly.  I even heard that local firms are actually starting to consider local people for jobs where they were brought up.  Fancy that.



And yet there has been no actual legislative change. Amazing. Miraculous you could say.


----------



## General Veers (Mar 7, 2017)

Yes, we're still full members of the EU and will remain so for the near future, Article 50 hasn't been enacted yet.  Nothing has changed regarding membership but armageddon is happening right now if some folk are to be believed.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> Yes, we're still full members of the EU and will remain so for the near future, Article 50 hasn't been enacted yet.  Nothing has changed regarding membership but armageddon is happening right now if some folk are to be believed.



Or utopia, if you listen to others


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 7, 2017)

either way the PM pledged article 50 would be activated (invoked? summoned?) by this month. Then things will get messy(er). Oh what brave new world etc


----------



## ska invita (Mar 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> either way the PM pledged article 50 would be activated (invoked? summoned?) by this month. Then things will get messy(er).


No, tidier - those dirty Poles are leaving and so is the mess they make. Didnt you read General Trolls post? First hand evidence right here of it:


General Veers said:


> there's less scrapping about which Polish football team has the best firm and the amount of empty Tyskie lager cans around the bus station has reduced significantly


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2017)

ska invita said:


> No, tidier - those dirty Poles are leaving and so is the mess they make. Didnt you read General Trolls post?



You mean the post starting...


General Veers said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people


Obviously the poster has had a full ironectomy


----------



## General Veers (Mar 7, 2017)

brogdale said:


> You mean the post starting...
> 
> Obviously the poster has had a full ironectomy


Wages have been supressed due to cheap, foreign labour, working class Brits complain about this Thatcherite wet dream, Guardianistas slag off working class Brits who are displaced and label them too lazy to work.  There's the irony.


----------



## Winot (Mar 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> either way the PM pledged article 50 would be activated (invoked? summoned?) by this month.



Triggered.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> Wages have been supressed due to cheap, foreign labour, working class Brits complain about this Thatcherite wet dream, Guardianistas slag off working class Brits who are displaced and label them too lazy to work.  There's the irony.


Nothing ironic about any of that; those attitudes are consistent with the interests of those that would accelerate neoliberal exploitation.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people from a big chunk of middle class people who identify themselves as lefties.


Sure you have, sunshine. I'm 100% convinced. 4 REAL.


----------



## General Veers (Mar 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Sure you have, sunshine. I'm 100% convinced. 4 REAL.


Alright, sneer if you like.  Keep your site and your whining about the referendum.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> Alright, sneer if you like.  Keep your site and your whining about the referendum.


No, sorry, you're right, General Veers. I should blindly believe every unlikely claim made on the internet, especially when it involves unverifiable claims from unverifiable third parties. Which army did you serve in, btw?

Oh, and I hate to spoil things but you'll need to back up your claim that I'm always 'whining about the referendum'?  Could you direct me to a recent post from me to that effect please? Ta, awfully, sir.

*clips heels *salutes.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2017)

My VPN cost me a lot more now.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2017)

General Veers said:


> Yes, we're still full members of the EU and will remain so for the near future, Article 50 hasn't been enacted yet.  Nothing has changed regarding membership but armageddon is happening right now if some folk are to be believed.



See my post above about my VPN costs. I'm not made of money.


----------



## Shirl (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm a lot more pissed off than I was before, does that count?


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2017)

The price of pomegranates seems have shot through the roof, fuck knows what i'm going to give Tarquin for his breakfast. 

As above, I'm not made of money.


----------



## Sparkle Motion (Mar 7, 2017)

Our French holiday will cost more this year. But then last year felt like an incredible bargain. Fewer meals out will probably be hitting the local economy. Will be staying on camp more, eating supermarket meals. Maybe just one cheapo day out to a local city. Last year they were trying to reassure tourists with army everywhere, but I'm guessing French tourism will be taking a big hit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 8, 2017)

General Veers said:


> I've noticed a massive increase in whining and a general distaste for working class people from a big chunk of middle class people who identify themselves as lefties.  Conversely it's a bit more quiet in town now, there's less scrapping about which Polish football team has the best firm and the amount of empty Tyskie lager cans around the bus station has reduced significantly.  I even heard that local firms are actually starting to consider local people for jobs where they were brought up.  Fancy that.



You speak Polish then?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2017)

My world has imploded; ASDA have withdrawn their 4 for £5 bottled Ales offer (inc. high strength Ales). Even the £1 'loss leaders' like _Bass _are now £1.05.
Damn you Brexiteers.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2017)

(((brogdale)))


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2017)

Libertad said:


> (((brogdale)))


Cheers pal!
Ah shite...that's another bottle gone...


----------



## 2hats (Apr 2, 2017)

Rich tea biscuits. I just noticed that I can now dunk a whole rich tea biscuit (genuine McVitie’s ‘classic’) into my standard tea mug (the one I have been using ritually for the last 7+ years) straight out of the packet. Previously I had to partly dip an edge to nibble before the other 95% of the biscuit could be immersed in one go. 

Appears to be brexscuit shrinkflation.


----------



## bi0boy (Apr 2, 2017)

2hats said:


> Rich tea biscuits. I just noticed that I can now dunk a whole rich tea biscuit (genuine McVitie’s ‘classic’) into my standard tea mug (the one I have been using ritually for the last 7+ years) straight out of the packet. Previously I had to partly dip an edge to nibble before the other 95% of the biscuit could be immersed in one go.
> 
> Appears to be brexscuit shrinkflation.



Such valuable primary research data was the reason I started this thread


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2017)

so you can dunk and swallow in one fluid movement now? already the efficiencies of brexit make themselves apparent


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Apr 2, 2017)

An update on previous posts I've made on this thread that I can't find. Brexit still has not affected me in any way that I can measure or detect.


----------



## collectordave (Aug 28, 2017)

Still waiting for the effects here. Just a few things changed. HP sauce (made in Netherlands not britain) is now a little cheaper. Council tax went down to 12 euros for the whole year, price of diesel  still cheaper than britain and following the barrel price.

The fall in the value of the pound has had an effect, I had to stay home and watch a dvd one day instead of going to the beach.

Not much else!


----------



## moochedit (Aug 28, 2017)

Until now brexit hasn't affected me at all in any way that i've noticed. However i'm going to Germany in a few weeks and need to get some Euro's soon which will be expensive.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> I might top up on petrol on the way home this afternoon.



It hasn't, and won't.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

hipipol said:


> The biggest impact is that I suspect it may take longer to get my Irish citizenship, the queues have just grown that much lomger....;.



Does great great grandfather count? He hailed from Carrickfergus.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 28, 2017)

the £ has now fallen to £1.08 Euro, losing 3% of its value in the last month. That's 3% that our equipment costs have gone up in the last month, nearly 30% increase since the end of 2015.

At the end of 2015 the government reset the tariffs paid for solar PV with something like and 65% cut in the feed in tariff based on pricing at that point. Somehow they seem to have forgotten to raise the tariffs again to compensate for the Brexit related 30% increase in our equipment costs.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

free spirit said:


> the £ has now fallen to £1.08 Euro, losing 3% of its value in the last month. That's 3% that our equipment costs have gone up in the last month, nearly 30% increase since the end of 2015.
> 
> At the end of 2015 the government reset the tariffs paid for solar PV with something like and 65% cut in the feed in tariff based on pricing at that point. Somehow they seem to have forgotten to raise the tariffs again to compensate for the Brexit related 30% increase in our equipment costs.



One would have thought that the panels would be coming from China, everything else seems to.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 28, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> One would have thought that the panels would be coming from China, everything else seems to.


even if it does it's almost always priced in Euros. The UK is too small a market comparatively for them to keep GBP accounts running / even if they do it's still priced in Euros and converted at the previous day's closing exchange rate.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 28, 2017)

free spirit said:


> even if it does it's almost always priced in Euros. The UK is too small a market comparatively for them to keep GBP accounts running / even if they do it's still priced in Euros and converted at the previous day's closing exchange rate.



Again, one would have expected the transactions to be in $US, as the Euro is a global pygmy in world terms. Not the $US pricing would have helped yo much either, unfortunately. I'm dealing almost exclusively with Australia at the moment, best value.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 28, 2017)

Why is everything about money?

Pretty sure that in the 70's and at least until the late-ish 80's reports of things were about the thing, then Thatcher and bosh; it snowed today, that cost the economy x£, a strike is happening, that'll cost the economy such an amount and so on, it wasn't always that, was it?

Brexit, why is it all about the Benjamins?

It's fucking bonkers, the Guardian makes out they and their readers give a fuck about social justice, but are  apoplectic about a % drop in the £ against the $ or €.

People who consider themselves lefties bleat about exchange rates, tariffs and so on.

These people are mostly well meaning, but seemed to have lost the ability to value anything beyond the monetary value. That's quite upsetting.


----------



## bemused (Aug 28, 2017)

So far the biggest affect Brexit had on me is I seem to meet a lot more people who are experts on international trade, the Germany car indsutry and the Irish boarder- who knew they were such popular topics.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 28, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Why is everything about money?
> 
> Pretty sure that in the 70's and at least until the late-ish 80's reports of things were about the thing, then Thatcher and bosh; it snowed today, that cost the economy x£, a strike is happening, that'll cost the economy such an amount and so on, it wasn't always that, was it?
> 
> ...


because these things have real world consequences in terms of the jobs lost, real world value of wages etc.

As an example, here's the UK bankruptcy stats showing a big spike in bankruptcies in the latter half of last year, which I'm pretty sure will be largely down to the brexit impact on exchange rates and companies slashing their capital spending.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2017)

free spirit said:


> because these things have real world consequences in terms of the jobs lost, real world value of wages etc.
> 
> As an example, here's the UK bankruptcy stats showing a big spike in bankruptcies in the latter half of last year, which I'm pretty sure will be largely down to the brexit impact on exchange rates and companies slashing their capital spending.


You might be right but is there any evidence ?


----------



## bemused (Aug 28, 2017)

The39thStep said:


> You might be right but is there any evidence ?



Worth noting the bankruptcy rules changed in April 2016. Replacing the old system where you had to go to court to an online method which was simpler. The cost also dropped £50. 

It may simply be the case that many people held off waiting for the simpler, cheaper, process.


----------



## pocketscience (Aug 29, 2017)

free spirit said:


> because these things have real world consequences in terms of the jobs lost, real world value of wages etc.
> 
> As an example, here's the UK bankruptcy stats showing a big spike in bankruptcies in the latter half of last year, which I'm pretty sure will be largely down to the brexit impact on exchange rates and companies slashing their capital spending.


Was it brexit that made everyone register thier enterprises in the first place?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2017)

I barely listen to LBC anymore cos of Brexit, what with Trump they have the station just about wrapped up


----------



## iona (Aug 29, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Does great great grandfather count? He hailed from Carrickfergus.



Looked into this recently out of interest because my mum was applying - iirc your parent would have to have been registered on the foreign births registry before you were born, and your grandparent before your parent was born. Although there might be different rules for people born hundreds of years ago


----------



## free spirit (Aug 29, 2017)

bemused said:


> Worth noting the bankruptcy rules changed in April 2016. Replacing the old system where you had to go to court to an online method which was simpler. The cost also dropped £50.
> 
> It may simply be the case that many people held off waiting for the simpler, cheaper, process.


But the spike was in the autumn not the spring.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2017)

free spirit said:


> But the spike was in the autumn not the spring.



It takes 4 to 6 months for the discharge to come through though, so the spike in autumn fits perfectly.

eta, and look at the historic low just before the changes come in.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 29, 2017)

free spirit said:


> because these things have real world consequences in terms of the jobs lost, real world value of wages etc.



Presumably this 'real world' didn't exist pre-Thatcher then. This 'real world' that doesn't concern itself with social justice because it knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 29, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> Presumably this 'real world' didn't exist pre-Thatcher then. This 'real world' that doesn't concern itself with social justice because it knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.


tbh I was responding to a claim that I'm pretty sure was false in the first place. These sorts of economic indicators have been discussed in the press and politics for a long time, way before Thatcher, as the example below shows.



> Pretty sure that in the 70's and at least until the late-ish 80's reports of things were about the thing





> In 1967, the UK government of Harold Wilson devalued the Pound from $2.80 to $2.40 (a devaluation of 14%). It was a major political event because the government had tried hard to avoid a devaluation, but felt forced into the decision because of a trade deficit, a weak domestic economy and external pressures from creditors.
> 
> *Background to devaluation of 1967*
> The government pursued an exchange rate peg of £1 to $2.80. A strong Pound was seen as important for maintaining living standards and providing an incentive for manufacturers to increase productivity to stay competitive. There was considerable political capital related to devaluation. With the Labour government concerned a devaluation would be seen in a negative light by the electorate.


UK Devaluation of Sterling 1967 | Economics  Help


----------



## 8den (Aug 29, 2017)

I can offer some anecdotal effects. A friend and her partner both lecture in Manchester U, they're Irish. She teaches German. Between their own EU status, they're completely uncertain as to whether or not they can stay, plus she's concerned how her course will work because there's so much interdependence with EU bodies and universities on the continent.


----------



## planetgeli (Aug 29, 2017)

free spirit 

Blow me down with a feather! Capitalism existed before 1970? 

I think the point Bahnhof Strasse was trying to make, at least the one I'm joining in with, is that 'society' existed before Thatcher said it didn't, and that 'things' were reported more with a social bent rather than through pure economics. For sure, I've always been pissed off at the amount of time "pound down against the dollar, FTSE up 27 points" has been given time or prominence on the news but, remembering the 70's, it's pretty undeniable to me that people mattered slightly more as people, rather than as commodities.

A bit like how we had adverts for things people actually needed (like, erm, fish fingers) rather than constant fucking life assurance ads.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2017)

planetgeli said:


> free spirit
> 
> Blow me down with a feather! Capitalism existed before 1970?
> 
> ...



Precisely. 

Of course economics existed pre-Thatcher, but this constant obsession with how this or that event will affect share prices and so on, is fairly new and utterly irrelevant to the majority of people who have no capital.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 29, 2017)

It's arguable (or at least argued) that the UK transitioned from an industrial to a consumerist society at some point between the 1960s and 1980s.  One of the features of industrial societies is that the defining freedoms are political -- the right to vote, the right to join trade unions and so on.  Whereas the defining freedoms of consumerist societies are market-related -- the right to choose, the right to self-expression through consumption.  The way that news is now all presented through the filter of its impact on economics rather than its previous incarnation about its impact on society is bang in line with this transition from industrialism to consumerism.


----------



## The Flying Pig (Aug 29, 2017)

Pissing myself laughing at the liberal lefties having hissy fits and being in denial.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2017)

I swear every other bank holiday some git from the CBI pops up to say how he has calculated how many millions are lost to business because of the bank holiday. Cunt off.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I swear every other bank holiday some git from the CBI pops up to say how he has calculated how many millions are lost to business because of the bank holiday. Cunt off.


Well Scrooge McDuck has to wait an extra day before he can deposit his monies (won't someone think of the interest?)


----------



## kabbes (Aug 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I swear every other bank holiday some git from the CBI pops up to say how he has calculated how many millions are lost to business because of the bank holiday. Cunt off.


He gets his pound of flesh from me every fourth February, though, when I have to work a whole extra day for no extra money.


----------



## moon (Aug 29, 2017)

My department at work was shut down at the end of last year and around 50 people were made redundant, they claimed this was due to Brexit...


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> I swear every other bank holiday some git from the CBI pops up to say how he has calculated how many millions are lost to business because of the bank holiday. Cunt off.




One of Corbyn's best promises during the GE was to promise some more Bank Holidays. Hope that eventually happens, as much to annoy the anti-Bank Holiday business classes as anything else 

The actual dates of his proposed extra holidays were a bit off for me -- national Saints' days in Wales (1st March, a bit too near Easter if it falls early), England (23rd April, a bit too near Easter if it falls late, and too near the early May BH as well) and Scotland (30th November, a bit too near Xmas?). Was there one other on his list?

I'd personally go for including these : one in mid February (because there's a bloody long time beween New Years Day and Easter),  the last Monday in June (guess why  ), one in mid October (because there's a bloody long time between August BH and Xmas).

Maybe we could also have Corbyn's ones _in addition_ to those 

I appreciate that very little of this has anything to do with Brexit ...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 29, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> One of Corbyn's best promises during the GE was to promise some more Bank Holidays. Hope that eventually happens, as much to annoy the anti-Bank Holiday business classes as anything else
> 
> The actual dates of his proposed extra holidays were a bit off for me -- national Saints' days in Wales (1st March, a bit too near Easter if it falls early), England (23rd April, a bit too near Easter if it falls late, and too near the early May BH as well) and Scotland (30th November, a bit too near Xmas?). Was there one other on his list?
> 
> ...



Once we've seen off the rotters from France and elsewhere every day will be a bank holiday!!!!


We'll have £350m a week to chuck around, fuck work, let's party!!!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2017)

Tory Millionaire Says Brexit Is Good For Young People As They Will Be Able To Work Longer In Shops | HuffPost UK

 Harris thinks brexit is great so kids cane come out of school and work longer hours in his shops and go up chimneys as well


----------



## phillm (Aug 31, 2017)

collectordave said:


> Checked my little story and cannot find where it does not make sense. Laid out my thoughts below:-
> 
> 
> Moved to central Portugal. Bought house and two acres of land. Savings on council tax allows me to take my wife out at least three to four times a month so better relations there. Savings on cost of living allowing me to save money again instead of losing it to the British tax system.
> ...



Don't let Stanley Edwards know you have a gaff in Portugal - or you may end up with 'Old Man Living in a Shed'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 31, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Tory Millionaire Says Brexit Is Good For Young People As They Will Be Able To Work Longer In Shops | HuffPost UK
> 
> Harris thinks brexit is great so kids cane come out of school and work longer hours in his shops and go up chimneys as well



Anything to stop them injecting crack in to their eyeballs must be a good thing


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 31, 2017)

phillm said:


> Don't let Stanley Edwards know you have a gaff in Portugal - or you may end up with 'Old Man Living in a Shed'.


 
Please don't drag him into this thread for fucks sake!


----------



## krink (Aug 31, 2017)

*How has Brexit actually affected you so far?*

I've been called a racist/fascist a lot more often. That's about it so far.


----------



## bimble (Sep 26, 2017)

Jaffa Cakes packet size reduced in latest 'shrinkflation' move


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 26, 2017)

my money is worth a lot less in europe now ...


----------



## Riklet (Sep 26, 2017)

My money (euros) is worth a lot more now, which is handy. 

Also it now mostly works out cheaper to pay in pounds for flights with most of the budget airlines, so im saving my quids for them...


----------



## NoXion (Sep 26, 2017)

The reduced value of the pound is apparently responsible for business slowing down at the company I work for. Yesterday they called a big meeting and informed us they would be getting rid of the night shift and making redundancies.

So I could end up losing my job because the current government are a bunch of bungling fucking idiots while the neoliberal shitehawks in Brussels are smelling blood. 

Nice.


----------



## nuffsaid (Sep 28, 2017)

It's diminished the entertainment factor I gain from the news, and it's making me consider moving abroad quicker than I was planning to.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 28, 2017)

I work at a university.  The number of students from European countries has fallen dramatically, so I'm facing redundancy.

Thanks a lot, leavers.


----------

